# Ergon SM Sport vs. Comp vs. Pro



## m1984 (4. Mai 2019)

Ich möchte mir einen Ergon SM Sattel kaufen.
Kann mir jemand sagen was (abgesehen vom Gewicht) der Unterschied zwischen den 3 Modellen ist?
Sind sie von der Härte und "Dicke" gleich? Mir sagen die Fachbegriffe zum Material nicht viel.


----------



## bumbklaatt (6. Mai 2019)

Der Aircell Foam ist minimal fester und hat bessere Rückstellkräfte als der Comfort Foam. Wenn du zufällig Interesse an nem zwei Monate alten schwarzen SM Pro Men in S/M hast, melde dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. Mai 2019)

bumbklaatt schrieb:


> Der Aircell Foam ist minimal fester und hat bessere Rückstellkräfte als der Comfort Foam.



Danke für Deine Mithilfe, @bumbklaatt . 
Du hast vollkommen recht mit Deiner Erklärung.

Über den AirCell Foam hinaus bieten das COMP und das PRO Modell noch OrthoCell® Inlays, deren Rückstellkräfte nochmals deutlich besser sind und mit der Zeit/Benutzung nicht weniger werden bzw. sich verringern.
Das macht sich im Bereich des Damms und der Sitzknochen bezahlt, da man dank weniger Schmerzen deutlich länger fahren kann und auch schneller wieder aufs Rad kommt.

Ist die Frage damit für Dich beantwortet, @m1984 ?

LG, Niels


----------



## m1984 (7. Mai 2019)

Danke, Frage ist beantwortet. Leider war bei mir in der Nähe nur der normale SM Sport zu bekommen. 
Allerdings fühlt sich der schon deutlich besser an als mein bisheriger Sattel.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. Mai 2019)

Das freut mich zu lesen. Teil uns auch gerne Dein weiteres Feedback mit.
Viel Spaß mit dem Sattel.

LG, Niels


----------



## KUBIKUS (7. Mai 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Mithilfe, @bumbklaatt .
> Du hast vollkommen recht mit Deiner Erklärung.
> 
> Über den AirCell Foam hinaus bieten das COMP und das PRO Modell noch OrthoCell® Inlays, deren Rückstellkräfte nochmals deutlich besser sind und mit der Zeit/Benutzung nicht weniger werden bzw. sich verringern.
> ...


Hallo Niels,

der Sattel Ergon SMC4 hat OrthoCell® Inlays nicht?
Was würdest Du für Sattel empfehlen für ein MTB, Crossbike und Rennrad?
Danke schon mal. 

Viele Grüße, 
Viktor


----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. Mai 2019)

Zunächst erst einmal Hallo, @KUBIKUS . Nun zu Deinen Fragen:




KUBIKUS schrieb:


> ... der Sattel Ergon SMC4 hat OrthoCell® Inlays nicht?



Die SMC4 Serie gibt es in 3 verschiedenen Versionen, wobei das Modell SMC4 den Orthopedic Comfort Foam verwendet, das Modell SMC4 Sport Gel verwendet ebenfalls Orthopedic Comfort Foam und eingelassene Gel Pads sorgen für weitreichenderen Komfort – genauso wie das Topmodell, der SMC4 Comp Gel.




KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Was würdest Du für Sattel empfehlen für ein MTB, Crossbike und Rennrad?



Für das MTB haben wir in diesem Jahr die SM Men Serie neu im Programm. Die Serie bietet für jeden Geldbeutel ein adäquates Sattelmodell für den MTB Bereich.

Genauso verhält es sich mit unserem Rennradsattel für Männer, der SR Men Serie.

Fürs Crossbike haben wir – insofern Du Cyclecross damit meinst – leider keine Sattelserie mehr im Programm derzeit, da unser SR Men sehr breitbandig angelegt ist und auch für Cyclecross osder Gravel verwendet werden kann. Solltest Du mit Crossbike ein Trekking- oder Fitnessbike gemeint haben, ist entweder die SFC3 Serie eine Alternative oder die ST Touring Serie.

Solltest Du noch weitere Fragen haben, einfach fragen.

LG, Niels


----------



## KUBIKUS (7. Mai 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Zunächst erst einmal Hallo, @KUBIKUS . Nun zu Deinen Fragen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Niels,  
das klingt alles sehr verständlich und wird sicherlich sehr hilfreich sein. 
Ich schaue mir unbedingt alle Sattel genauer an und bei Rückfragen komme ich gerne auf Dich zurück.
Ach ja, es war ein Crossbike gemeint, also kein Gravelbike oder Rennrad. Ist dem aber ähnlich, nur eben ohne Rennradlenker. 

Ich suche Sattel, die bei längeren Touren von bis zu 200 km am Tag noch gut zu sitzen sind.  Bei Ergon erhoffe ich mir eine positive Veränderung gegenüber dem bisherigen Satteltyp.

Viele Grüße aus dem Norden, 
Viktor


----------



## Ergon_Bike (8. Mai 2019)

Je nach Gusto und Wunsch nach Polsterdicke würde ich mich für einen der von mir genannten Sättel entscheiden, wie oben angegeben.

Es haben sowohl SR Men als auch SM Men eine Daseinsberechtigung für den sportiven Bereich.
Im Komfort-Bereich würde ich dann auf den SFC3 oder auf den ST Touring gehen.

Bei weiteren Fragen bzw. wenn Du erste Erfahrungen gemacht hast, kannst Du Dich gerne melden.

LG, Niels


----------



## KUBIKUS (8. Mai 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Je nach Gusto und Wunsch nach Polsterdicke würde ich mich für einen der von mir genannten Sättel entscheiden, wie oben angegeben.
> 
> Es haben sowohl SR Men als auch SM Men eine Daseinsberechtigung für den sportiven Bereich.
> Im Komfort-Bereich würde ich dann auf den SFC3 oder auf den ST Touring gehen.
> ...


So machen wir es, Niels. Ich werde berichten, insbesondere nach dem Pfingstwochenende und damit verbundenen längeren Tagestouren. 
Danke noch mal. 
Wirklich ganz toll, all die hilfreichen Infos zu erhalten. 
LG, Viktor


----------



## m1984 (10. Mai 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Je nach Gusto und Wunsch nach Polsterdicke würde ich mich für einen der von mir genannten Sättel entscheiden, wie oben angegeben.
> 
> Es haben sowohl SR Men als auch SM Men eine Daseinsberechtigung für den sportiven Bereich.
> Im Komfort-Bereich würde ich dann auf den SFC3 oder auf den ST Touring gehen.
> ...



Jetzt hab ich doch noch eine Frage. Meistens wird ja empfohlen den Neigungswinkel eines Sattels horizontal gerade bzw. mit Wasserwaage auszurichten. Ist der SM Men auch so konzipiert? Ich frage weil der Sattel hinten relativ hoch ist, wodurch die Wasserwaagen-Methode mir hier eher fragwürdig erscheint. Wenn man das bei dem Sattel so umsetzt, würde der eigentliche Sitzbereich leicht nach "oben" zeigen. Mal abgesehen davon dass da sicher jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben hat, würde mich deine Meinung dazu interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (10. Mai 2019)

@m1984



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... und dann habt Ihr noch so nette Videos:



Da wird fast am Ende mit einer kurzen Wasserwaage gezeigt wie die das meinen


----------



## CHBD (11. Mai 2019)

Die Anleitung lag meinem SM men pro bei. Da ist es ebenfalls erklärt


----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. Mai 2019)

Solche Fragen werden zumeist durch unsere detaillierten Bedienungsanleitungen beantwortet, die ihr in unserem Service Bereich findet. 

Auch hier ein dickes Dankeschön an die Community, dass ihr euch gegenseitig mit "Rat und Tipp" zur Seite steht! Gefällt mir sehr! 

LG, Niels


----------



## Hille2001 (16. Mai 2019)

So ich hab mir den SM Men Comp gegönnt in M/L
Gewogen mit 276g
Fühlt sich jedenfalls weicher an als der Pro im Laden den ich mal begrabbelt habe.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (16. Mai 2019)

Dann beglückwünsche ich Dich zum neuen Sattel und freue mich auf Dein Feedback. 

LG


----------



## Bikelovers (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo Ergon- Team, 

ich bin weiblich und fahre ein Gravelbike, auf dem momentan ein relativ einfacher Sattel ohne Loch installiert ist. 
Die Folge sind Schmerzen bereits nach wenigen Minuten. 

Nun schwanke ich zwischen dem SR Sport Gel Women und dem SR Pro Women.
Ich bin Rennrad -Anfängerin (bisher MTB).

Welchen Sattel empfiehlt ihr mir?

Viele Grüße und Danke vorab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (29. Mai 2019)

Hey @Bikelovers ,
gerne versuche ich Dir die Unterschiede zwischen beiden Modellen aufzuzeigen, damit dir die Wahl leichter fällt. 



Bikelovers schrieb:


> SR Sport Gel Women



Der SR Sport Gel Women greift – wie der Name schon sagt auf *Gel Einlagen* zurück, die bei der Entlastung von Sitzknochen und Dammbereich helfen. Noch bessere Performance bietet allerdings das SR Pro Women Modell, das statt der Gel Einlagen auf OrthoCell Einlagen setzt. Dabei handelt es sich um einen EVA Schaum (Wird neuerlich auch als EVAC bezeichnet.), der deutlich langlebiger bei stets gleichbleibender Performance in punkto Rückstellkräfte und Definiertheit ist.

LG, Niels


----------



## Karup (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo
Ich bin vom SQLab 611 15cm auf den SM Pro Men in M/L umgestiegen (Sitzknochen 12,5cm).
Habe den Sattel nun etwa 14 Tage und am WE eine Tour über 55km gemacht.

Insgesamt ist bisher der Eindruck etwas durchwachsen, es drückt nun viel mehr von den Sitzknochen her gesehen zu den Innenseiten der Beine.
Am Ende der Tour tat mir mein Hintern schon weh 
Bin den SQLab auch ohne Radhose gefahren und hatte dort nicht solche Probleme, werde aber mal noch ein paar Wochen abwarten.
Falls es nicht besser wird, wandert der Sattel leider in den Bikemarkt hier, da Bike-Components den ja nicht zurücknehmen wird


----------



## Ergon_Bike (5. Juni 2019)

Karup schrieb:


> Hallo
> (...) Habe den Sattel nun etwa 14 Tage und am WE eine Tour über 55km gemacht.



Hey Karup,
Danke dass Du unseren neuen SM Men testest.
Nun zu Deinen ersten Erfahrungen bzw. den Punkten, die mir direkt ins Auge springen.




Karup schrieb:


> (...) auf den SM Pro Men in M/L umgestiegen (Sitzknochen 12,5cm).
> (...) Insgesamt ist bisher der Eindruck etwas durchwachsen, es drückt nun viel mehr von den Sitzknochen her gesehen zu den Innenseiten der Beine.



Vielleicht baut das M/L Modell doch zu breit für Dich. Ausnahmen/Erfahrungen bestätigen hier an dieser Stelle mein Denken.
Das S/M Modell könnte hier Abhilfe schaffen (bzw. hätte können). Eine Info, die wir extra oft kommunizieren. Nicht nur in der Öffentlichkeit auf Events oder Messen – sondern zB. auch hier im Forum.




Karup schrieb:


> Am Ende der Tour tat mir mein Hintern schon weh



"_Hintern weh tun_" deutet obendrein vielleicht auf eine "Sattelfehlstellung" hin. Bitte fotografiere Dein Bike mal von der Seite, so dass die Sattelstellung gut sichtbar ist...und obendrein auch ein Vergleich zu den Cockpit-Einstellungen möglich ist.

LG, Niels


----------



## Karup (5. Juni 2019)

Hallo und Danke für die Rückmeldung.

Gerne, ich teste den Sattel ja, da ich mal was anderes wollte 
Möglich, das er zu breit sein könnte, habe mich da auf den Saddle-Selector und auf die Aussage von euch im anderen Thread bezogen (da wurden bei 12,8cm auch der M/L empfohlen = https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nachfolger-des-ergon-smc3-pro-sattel.885592/#post-15766122)

Mit "der Hintern tut weh" meine ich das gleiche wie "bumbklaatt" in dem gleichen Thread, nämlich "Schmerzen im vorderen Bereich der Sitzhöcker".

Der Sattel ist waagerecht eingestellt (gemessen ab der Sattelmitte, genau wie in der Anleitung beschrieben), FOTO siehe hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-mit-dem-29er-unterwegs.464451/page-853#post-15938186

Ich sage ja nicht, das der Sattel nichts ist und ich gebe ihm ja auch noch ein wenig Zeit und werde auch mit der Position ein wenig spielen, nur war ich eben doch etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. Juni 2019)

Karup schrieb:


> Hallo und Danke für die Rückmeldung.



Immer gerne. 



Karup schrieb:


> Möglich, das er zu breit sein könnte, habe mich da auf den Saddle-Selector und auf die Aussage von euch im anderen Thread bezogen (da wurden bei 12,8cm auch der M/L empfohlen = https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nachfolger-des-ergon-smc3-pro-sattel.885592/#post-15766122)



Mittlerweile kommuniziere ich immer zusätzlich noch, ob eher ein sportlicheres oder komfortableres Sitzen gewünscht ist. Insofern "sportlich" gewünscht ist, tendiert man am besten zum S/M. Strebt man komfortableres Sitzen an, greift man zum größeren M/L. 




Karup schrieb:


> Mit "der Hintern tut weh" meine ich das gleiche wie "bumbklaatt" in dem gleichen Thread, nämlich "Schmerzen im vorderen Bereich der Sitzhöcker". (...)



Da seid ihr beiden – ohne euch zu nahe treten zu wollen – schon speziell, denn durch die Bank weg, wobei Ausnahmen bekanntlich ja immer die Regel bestätigen, wird der Sattel sehr gut angenommen und das Feedback der Tester zeigt, wie gut das Prinzip für den Benutzer funktioniert. 




Karup schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht, das der Sattel nichts ist und ich gebe ihm ja auch noch ein wenig Zeit und werde auch mit der Position ein wenig spielen, nur war ich eben doch etwas enttäuscht.



Das empfehle ich auch in diesen Fällen immer, sollte die allgemeingültige Einstellung nicht funktionieren.




Karup schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist waagerecht eingestellt (gemessen ab der Sattelmitte, genau wie in der Anleitung beschrieben), FOTO siehe hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-mit-dem-29er-unterwegs.464451/page-853#post-15938186



Für mich sieht der "Reach" etwas kurz aus. Vielleicht täuscht das aber auch. Vielleicht ist es dir möglich ein Foto von der Seite (mit Dir auf dem Rad sitzend) zu machen/senden?
Zusätzlich zum Vor-/Nachsitz fiel mir die Griffstellung auf, die etwas zu flach wirkt. Genauso scheint der Riser-Lenker zu weit nach vorne gedreht sein. 

Aber ich mag mich aufgrund der Fotoperspektive täuschen. 

Hoffe die Tipps helfen dir bei der Findung einer für dich schmerzfreien Sattel-/Lenkerstellung. 

LG, Niels

PS.: Gerne fragen, falls Du noch offene Punkte bestehen.


----------



## Hille2001 (12. Juni 2019)

So ich konnte den SM Men Comp nun auch ein bischen testen

positiv ist für mich das nix mehr einschläft , das war bei den Sätteln vorher leider immer so
mit den Sitzknochen muß ich noch etwas testen habe ja auch den M/L bei SK 13cm
hat sich beim ersten mal komisch angefühlt als ob der Sattel genau zwischen den Knochen sitzt und nicht drauf
jedenfalls anders als bei allen Sätteln vorher


----------



## Ergon_Bike (12. Juni 2019)

So soll es sein, @Hille2001 . 
Lass uns gerne an weitreichenderem Feedback teilhaben.


----------



## Martinwurst (12. Juni 2019)

Man soll ja auf den Sitzknochen sitzen und der Rest in der Mitte soll entlastet sein.
Das führt, wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist, am Anfang zu etwas schmerzenden Sitzknochen, weil das ganze Gewicht darauf lastet.
Das sollte aber nach ein paar längeren Ausfahrten, wenn das Gewebe um den Knochen sich dran gewöhnt hat, irgendwann weg sein.
Auf jeden Fall ist das an den Knochen kein schädlicher Schmerz, wie wenn man sich in der Mitte alles abklemmt, sondern einfach Training.
Eine gepolsterte Radhose kann das auch lindern, denn die verteilt das Gewicht und man sitzt dann nicht mehr so punktuell auf den Sitzknochen, falls das stört.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (19. Juni 2019)

Hey @Martinwurst ,
zunächst mussten wir den Text mehrfach lesen, um erkennen zu können, was die vermeintliche Kernaussage in deinem Post sein soll. Bitte daher um Verständnis für die Antwort, die etwas auf sich hat warten lassen. 



Martinwurst schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist das an den Knochen kein schädlicher Schmerz, wie wenn man sich in der Mitte alles abklemmt, sondern einfach Training.



Du magst in gewisser Weise recht haben, bestimmten Schmerz über Gewohnheit kompensieren zu können, aber gerade bei Taubheitsgefühlen im Damm- oder Genitalbereich muss ich Dir widersprechen. Das kann unterschiedliche Gründe haben und man kann definitiv nicht pauschal sagen, dass es sich um gewohnheitsbedingten Schmerz handelt. Das zeigen nicht nur unsere persönlichen Erfahrungen, sondern auch diverse Studien, die durchgeführt wurden.



Martinwurst schrieb:


> Eine gepolsterte Radhose kann das auch lindern, denn die verteilt das Gewicht und man sitzt dann nicht mehr so punktuell auf den Sitzknochen, falls das stört.



Da muss ich Dir allerdings recht geben. Immer ein guter Tipp!

Danke für Deine Mithilfe.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Juni 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> wie wenn man sich in der Mitte alles abklemmt,





Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> , aber gerade bei Taubheitsgefühlen im Damm- oder Genitalbereich ...


Ihr meint das Gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (25. Juni 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ihr meint das Gleiche.



Hihi...ich wollte es nur unemotionaler und "professioneller" formulieren...


----------



## Bergfahrradler (28. Juni 2019)

Karup schrieb:


> Ich bin vom SQLab 611 15cm auf den SM Pro Men in M/L umgestiegen (Sitzknochen 12,5cm).
> Habe den Sattel nun etwa 14 Tage und am WE eine Tour über 55km gemacht.
> 
> Insgesamt ist bisher der Eindruck etwas durchwachsen, es drückt nun viel mehr von den Sitzknochen her gesehen zu den Innenseiten der Beine.



Mit 12,5er SKA einen M/L? Ich habe ~12 und bei so gut wie allen Sätteln über 135 mm an den Beininnenseiten Probleme mit den Kanten.

Da mir mein Selle X1 nach vielen beschwerdefreien KM zunehmend Probleme bereitet hatte ich eigentlich auch vor mir einen SM Comp oder Pro zu gönnen. Aber mit der Breite kann ich mir das selbst in S/M sparen :-/ Unverständlich das Ergon nur noch zwei Größen anbietet.

Mal schauen ob es noch irgendwo SMC3 Comp im Abverkauf gibt.


----------



## talybont (2. Juli 2019)

Moin,
ich möchte mich hier kurz reinhängen, da ich an diesen beiden Sätteln interessiert bin und nur bei der Größe schwanke.
Derzeit fahre ich Sättel mit dem großen S (Phenom, Alias, Henge, ...) und dort mit 143 mm Breite - passen eigentlich überall. Jedoch möchte ich mal ein alternatives Produkt testen, welches den Dammbereich noch effektiver entlastet - benötige ich nun eher S-M oder M-L? Ich fahre die 143 mm an allen Rädern, MTB oder RR, bei 3-10 cm Sattelüberhöhung.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Ergon_Bike (11. Juli 2019)

Bergfahrradler schrieb:


> Mit 12,5er SKA einen M/L? Ich habe ~12 und bei so gut wie allen Sätteln über 135 mm an den Beininnenseiten Probleme mit den Kanten.



Hi @Bergfahrradler,
zunächst erst einmal Danke für Dein Feedback! Das Problem mag an Deiner individuellen Anatomie liegen. Es gibt hin und wieder Menschen, bei denen es sich ähnlich gestaltet wie bei Dir. Ich kann aber nicht bestätigen, dass es sich um ein grundsätzliches Problem handelt. Ganz im Gegenteil eher! Wir bekommen dermaßen gutes Feedback zur neuen SM Men Serie. 




Bergfahrradler schrieb:


> (...) hatte ich eigentlich auch vor mir einen SM Comp oder Pro zu gönnen. Aber mit der Breite kann ich mir das selbst in S/M sparen :-/ Unverständlich das Ergon nur noch zwei Größen anbietet.



Die beiden von uns angebotenen Größen decken die Nutzergruppe adäquat ab. Ausreißer bestätigen dabei die Regel.
Gerne kannst Du bei 12,5cm auch gerne zum schmaleren Modell des SM Men greifen. So ist ua. ein schnelleres On/Off möglich. Jedem sportlich/Race- orientiertem Fahrer empfehlen wir das sowieso. Mit dem schmaleren erzielt der Kunde hier gute Ergebnisse. Erfahrungen/Feedback beweisen das.




Bergfahrradler schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob es noch irgendwo SMC3 Comp im Abverkauf gibt.



Da wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg. Vielleicht findest Du noch einen. 
Ansonsten kann ich Dir gerne mal einen Ergon Händler in der Nähe kommunizieren, der Testsättel bei uns ordern kann. Dann wäre es Dir möglich, mal beide Sattelbreiten des SM Men zu testen. Gib mir dazu kurz Rückmeldung.




talybont schrieb:


> Jedoch möchte ich mal ein alternatives Produkt testen, welches den Dammbereich noch effektiver entlastet - benötige ich nun eher S-M oder M-L? Ich fahre die 143 mm an allen Rädern, MTB oder RR, bei 3-10 cm Sattelüberhöhung.



Das klingt gut, Armin, allerdings arbeiten wir nicht mit der Sattelbreite, sondern mit dem Sitzknochenabstand, um die richtige Sattelbreite zu bestimmen. Weißt Du diese nicht, kannst Du alternative auch unseren Ergon Saddle Selector testen, um dir die richtige Sattelbreite ausgeben zu lassen. Dazu einfach im Saddle Selector das Häkchen setzen bei "_Ich kenne meinen Sitzknochenabstand nicht._" und den Anweisungen folgen. 

Sollten Probeleme/Fragen auftauchen...einfach melden. 

LG, Niels


----------



## talybont (16. Juli 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Das klingt gut, Armin, allerdings arbeiten wir nicht mit der Sattelbreite, sondern mit dem Sitzknochenabstand, um die richtige Sattelbreite zu bestimmen. Weißt Du diese nicht, kannst Du alternative auch unseren Ergon Saddle Selector testen, um dir die richtige Sattelbreite ausgeben zu lassen. Dazu einfach im Saddle Selector das Häkchen setzen bei "_Ich kenne meinen Sitzknochenabstand nicht._" und den Anweisungen folgen.
> 
> Sollten Probeleme/Fragen auftauchen...einfach melden.
> 
> LG, Niels


Hi Niels,
ich habe mich für die schmale Variante des SR Pro entschieden, da die Sitzposition am Diverge doch stark überhöht ist. Scheint zu passen. Am MTB würde ich aber eher den breiteren nehmen.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Ergon_Bike (16. Juli 2019)

talybont schrieb:


> Am MTB würde ich aber eher den breiteren nehmen.



Insofern das anatomisch passt, und im Bereich Deiner Innenschenkel alles scheuerfrei abläuft, würde ich damit konform gehen.


----------



## schluby (9. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, 

Ich hätte auch noch eine Frage bzgl. Entscheidungsfindung eines Sattels.
Bei mir tritt derzeit auch wie bei vielen meiner Vorredner auf, dass mir nach ca. 20-30 km meine Weichteile einschlafen, vor allem aber wenn ich eine längere Rampe (am deutlichsten auf Asphalt, wenn die Position kaum gewechselt wird) rauf fahre. Da tritt es dann am schnellsten auf. Ich fahre hauptsächlich Trails/AM.
Ich habe meinen Sitzhöckerabstand gemessen und der ist im Bereich von 11,6 cm. Ich habe auch die Schablone des Abdrucks ausgeschnitten, wie es in einem Artikel vom Mountainbike-Magazin beschrieben ist und mit der bestehenden Sattelbreite verglichen. Die Schablone hat gerade so auf der breitesten Stelle Platz auf der Satteldecke, wenn ich sie an die konvexe Form anpasse. Ich denke also, dass evtl. der Sattel eine Spur zu schmal ist (Bontrager Arvada). Der Sattel hat auch, denke ich, eine Art Dammentlastungskanal, der scheint aber nicht zu wirken.
Daher möchte ich einen anderen Sattel probieren.

Der Online Ergon Konfigurator schlägt mir den SM Comp in S/M vor, wobei ich da dann wieder fast an der oberen Grenze bei der Breite bin. Ich bin 201cm groß, ca. 90 kg und 101 cm Hüftumfang.

Ich würde mich sehr über einen Tipp von @Ergon_Bike freuen, ob ich den Sattel in der mir vorgeschlagenen Größe S/M oder doch lieber in M/L nehmen sollte!

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

LG, schluby


----------



## Ergon_Bike (18. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Schluby,

mit 11,6 cm liegst du bei uns genau zwischen beiden Sattelgrößen. Jedoch würden wir dir bei Sitzproblemen und deinen Körpermaßen eher zum breiten SM Men Modell in M/L raten. Entschuldige auch unsere verspätete Rückmeldung. Normalerweise betreut Niels hier unser Forum. Aber er ist mit einer Verletzung außer Gefecht.

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende  

Lena


----------



## schluby (18. Oktober 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hallo Schluby,
> 
> mit 11,6 cm liegst du bei uns genau zwischen beiden Sattelgrößen. Jedoch würden wir dir bei Sitzproblemen und deinen Körpermaßen eher zum breiten SM Men Modell in M/L raten. Entschuldige auch unsere verspätete Rückmeldung. Normalerweise betreut Niels hier unser Forum. Aber er ist mit einer Verletzung außer Gefecht.
> 
> ...



Danke! 
Hab mich mittlerweile für den m/l entschieden gehabt. Warte noch auf die Lieferung, aber danke für die Empfehlung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (18. Oktober 2019)

Alles klar prima! Berichte und gerne nochmal, wie du mit dem Sattel klar kommst. Wir freuen uns immer über Feedback


----------



## roulyourboat (1. November 2019)

Hallo @Ergon_Bike 

Cool, dass ihr hier auch präsent seid!

Gibt es bezüglich der Dicke der Polsterung Unterschiede zwischen dem SM Comp Men und SM Pro Men? Oder was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Modellen?
Welcher Sattel ist der bessere für längere Touren (40-80km, ca. 2000hm)? In den Bikeferien habe ich das Gefühl, dass mir mein Selle Italia SLR nach 3-4 Tagen doch etwas zu hart ist. Ein kleines bisschen mehr Komfort wäre nicht schlecht. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für mich (M, 62kg leicht)?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (8. November 2019)

roulyourboat schrieb:


> Gibt es bezüglich der Dicke der Polsterung Unterschiede zwischen dem SM Comp Men und SM Pro Men? Oder was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Modellen?



Hallo,

erst einmal müsstest du deinen Sitzknochenabstand ermitteln, um zu wissen, welche der beiden Größen für dich in Frage kommt: S/*M*=9-12cm/ M/*L*=12-16cm. Und hier noch eine kleine Übersicht der Unterschiede:

SM Comp Men – Hier sorgen OrthoCell®-Inlays im Sitzbereich für beste Druckverteilung (diese bieten nochmal höhere Rückstellkräfte und damit auch mehr Komfort). Diese sind nochmal langlebiger und leichter als herkömmliche Gel-Einlagen. In diesem Modell sind bereits TiNox Streben verbaut, was eine Gewichtseinsparung mit sich bringt.
SM Pro Men – Hier wird ein leichtes "Orthopedic AirCell" Sattelpolster verwendet. zusätzlich sorgen OrthoCell®-Inlays im Sitzbereich für beste Druckverteilung. Auch hier werden TiNox Streben verbaut. Die Pro Variante ist allerdings insgesamt etwas straffer, als der Sport und Comp, da diese den Fokus noch mehr auf Sportlichkeit legt.
Wenn du also eher das Augenmerk auf Komfort, als auf Sportlichkeit legst, dann würden wir eher zum SM Comp Men raten. 

Viele Grüße,

Lena


----------



## roulyourboat (9. November 2019)

Hallo Lena

Bei der Grösse bin ich mir schon sicher, dass S/M die richtige ist. Hatte früher mal einen SMC-3.
Vielen Dank für deine Erklärungen. Das hilft mir schon mal weiter. Ich schaue mich mal um, ob die Sättel bei einem Shop in der Nähe verfügbar sind. Da kann ich die vielleicht direkt vergleichen.


----------



## canno981 (7. Mai 2020)

Hat jemand einen Vergleich zwischen dem sm Pro men und dem SQlab611 ergowave active.

Mir ist der SQlab zu hart und ich komme mit der Form nicht klar, ist das Ergon SM PRO etwas weicher? 


Grüsse


----------



## Ergon_Bike (8. Mai 2020)

Es handelt sich bei dem Ergon SM Pro Men und dem SQlab 611 um zwei unterschiedliche Sattel-Konzepte. Da macht es nur bedingt Sinn beide miteinander zu vergleichen.

Ein Vorteil liegt beim SM Pro (genauso wie beim SM Comp) bei der Verwendung von OrthoCell Inlays, dh. wir verwenden Einlagen aus einem speziellen EVAC Schaum – einem sogenanntem "intelligenten Schaum", der gegenüber Gel oä. wesentlich professionellere Performance sowohl in punkto Dämpfung (Kompression), Rückstellkräfte (Rebound) und Lebensdauer angeht.

Ich selbst fahre den SM Pro Men und habe auch das Prototypen-Stadium begleitet...und muss sagen – und dies würde ich auch wenn ich nicht für Ergon tätig wäre – ich will keinen anderen Sattel mehr fahren. Gerade was AllMountain- und Enduro-Touren angeht.

Um weiter ins Detail zu gehen wäre die Beantwortung folgender Fragen wichtig:
Was für ein Rad fährst Du genau (Hersteller/Modell)?
Was machst Du damit bzw. was für Strecken fährst Du? 
Und wie würdest Du Deinen Fahrstil beschreiben?

LG, Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno981 (22. Mai 2020)

So , heute den Pro Men draufgeschraubt und eine kleine 20 min Runde gedreht ohne polsterhose.

Deutlich besseres Gefühl als das SQ Lab611 ergowave active, morgen gibts die erste längere Tour.


----------



## Martin87LE (23. Mai 2020)

Mein SM Pro ist nun auch am Hardtail drauf. Größe ML scheint bei mir(SKA 12) zu passen. Deutlich breiter als der cube sattel.
Muss ich aufgrund des etwas höheren Hecks bei der Sitzhöhe auch ein paar MM runter wie bei sqlab?

Bin am überlegen am gravel auch noch mal den Sattel zu tauschen. 100%komm ich mit dem sqlab 612 (13breit) nicht klar. Ob ich den testweise den sm pro drauf mach? Hab nur eine leichte überhöhung von 5-6cm.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (25. Mai 2020)

canno981 schrieb:


> ..., morgen gibts die erste längere Tour.



Berichte gerne mal Dein Feedback, @canno981 ?




Martin87LE schrieb:


> Muss ich aufgrund des etwas höheren Hecks bei der Sitzhöhe auch ein paar MM runter wie bei sqlab?



Nein, Sattelhöhe wie gewohnt. 
Wir raten erst einmal dazu eine möglichst waagerechte Ausgangsposition bei der Sattelneigung zu wählen (, wobei sich die auf den Sitzbereich bezieht und nicht auf die Rampe).

Insofern Du ein vollgefedertes Bike fährst beachte bitte den Negativfederweg (auch SAG genannt) und neige den Sattel entsprechend weiter vor.

Wenn Du dazu noch detaillierte Fragen hast, schau dir gerne unser Fittingbox Video oder entsprechende Vlog Folgen des Bike Ergonomics Kanals.




Martin87LE schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen am gravel auch noch mal den Sattel zu tauschen. 100%komm ich mit dem sqlab 612 (13breit) nicht klar. Ob ich den testweise den sm pro drauf mach? Hab nur eine leichte überhöhung von 5-6cm.



Das kannst Du ja testweise mal ausprobieren, oder – wie ich zB – auf dem Gravel zum SR Pro Men greifen. Der macht eine richtig gute Figur. ?

LG


----------



## osi22 (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo Ergon,

An meiner neuen Canyon Lux war die standard verabute Selle Italia X1 einfach nicht auszuhalten. Nach ca. 300km hatte ich noch immer Sitzknochen Schmerzen, und hab mich entschieden was neues zu verbauen.
Ich habe mir letztlich auch einen Ergon SM Comp Men Sattel in Grösse S/M bestellt, nachdem ich euer Kalkulator benutzt habe. Jetzt bin ich mehr als 200km gefahren, aber so überzeugt bin ich damit leider auch nicht. Am rechten Sitzknochen habe ich noch immer Schmerzen, wobei ich den Sattel nach eure Anleitung eingestellt habe. Mit 1,78 Körpergrösse u. 84,5 Schrittlänge habe ich den Sattel auf 93cm gestellt (Distanz zw. Pedalachse u. Sattel) und ihn waagerecht positioniert. Hier mal ein Bild von meiner Setup.
Evtl. könnt ihr dazu was sagen, wo ich noch was verstellen könnte damit ich die Sitzprobleme endlich los werde





Danke euch schon im Voraus!


----------



## Martinwurst (25. Mai 2020)

Fährst du mit oder ohne Polster in der Hose?


----------



## osi22 (25. Mai 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Fährst du mit oder ohne Polster in der Hose?


Bin natürlich mit Polster ausgerüstet


----------



## Martinwurst (25. Mai 2020)

Ok, weil wenn es um die Passform geht, würde ich versuchshalber auch mal ohne Polster fahren.
Das kann halt auch etwas "verfälschen" und je nach Polster sitzt man dann etwas anders, als man ohne sitzen würde.
Bzw. kann viel Polster über einen falsch passenden Sattel hinweg täuschen


----------



## osi22 (25. Mai 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Ok, weil wenn es um die Passform geht, würde ich versuchshalber auch mal ohne Polster fahren.
> Das kann halt auch etwas "verfälschen" und je nach Polster sitzt man dann etwas anders, als man ohne sitzen würde.
> Bzw. kann viel Polster über einen falsch passenden Sattel hinweg täuschen


Ja, da hast du Recht. Habe 4 verschiedene hier rumliegen, ich werde mal alle ausprobieren, bin bis jetzt nur zwei gefahren und die haben schon einige tausend km hinter sich


----------



## Ergon_Bike (26. Mai 2020)

Erstmal Danke an @osi22 für Deine Mithilfe. ? ?

Ich würde mich der Sachen jetzt mal step by step annehmen, da mir mehrere Punkte auffallen bzgl Sattel- und Sattel/Lenker-Einstellungen.

Guck mal, @Martinwurst , ich habe mal versucht das von dir gepostete Bildauszurichten, damit man besser die Ausrichtung von Sattel und das Verhältnis von Lenker zu Sattel erkennen kann:






Nicht dass ich Deine Einstellungen kritisieren oder anzweifeln will, aber es wirkt als wäre die Sattelstellung gerade ausgerichtet und der Negativfederweg (SAG) lässt demendsprechend den Sattel nach hinten abkippen, was zu Problemen führen kann.

Genauso wirkt das Cockpit bzw. der Lenker recht weit im Uhrzeigersinn nach vorne gedreht.

Und darf ich fragen, welche Griffe Du da fährst? GE1 Evo? Odersind das GA2?

LG, Niels


----------



## osi22 (27. Mai 2020)

H


Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke an @osi22 für Deine Mithilfe. ? ?
> 
> Ich würde mich der Sachen jetzt mal step by step annehmen, da mir mehrere Punkte auffallen bzgl Sattel- und Sattel/Lenker-Einstellungen.
> 
> ...



Hi Niels,

erstmals herzlichen Dank für deine Anweisungen, dass hilft hoffentlich!
Ich habe die Sattelstellung jetzt etwas verändert, natürlich war der SAG nicht einkalkuliert, jetzt aber hoffentlich schon:




Bzgl. Lenker fühle ich mich jetzt mit dieser Einstellung eigentlich wohl, und sieht auch nicht weit nach vorne gedreht zu sein:




Ich glaube ein GA2 zu haben, aber aus dem Bild kannst du das sicherlich besser beurteilen, und auch sagen was noch verstellt werden sollte

Vg,

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (28. Mai 2020)

Das sieht doch schon besser aus.  ?

Teste mal Deine Satteleinstellung.Ggf. ist sie mit der Vorneigung etwas zu stark geneigt, aber probier es bitte erst einmal, aber behalt meinen Einwand im Hinterkopf. ?

Unsere Griffe kann man eigentlich gar nicht "falsch" einstellen, wobei Ausnahmen hier immer die Regel bestätigen. ?
Als erstes check bitte die richtige Seitenwahl. Sowohl am Lockring/Klemmring als auch am Griff (im Compound eingelassen (und zusätzlich am Innenkern markiert, was man nur bei demontierter Innenklemme erkennen kann). Wenn "rechts links ist bzw. rot schwarz bzw. plus minus"...Spaß beiseite.
Wenn Du also die falsche Seitenwahl ausgeschlossen hast, steht nur noch die Ausrichtung an. Dabei hilft eine Skalierung auf der Innenseite Deines GA20 (Nicht verwirren lassen! Der Griff an Deinem Rad ist ein OEM-Erstausrüster-Griff, bei denen die Innenklemme aus Kunststoff ist und die Bezeichnung vom Aftermarket-Griff abweicht!). Das nur als Randnotiz. Jetzt zur richtigen Griffmontage und -Einstellung (siehe Bildreihenfolge):











Der obige Auszug aus der GA20 Bedienungs- und Montage-Anleitung, die man – wie auch zu *allen* anderen Ergon Produkten – in einer leicht zugänglichen Übersicht auf der Ergon Service-Seite finden kann (siehe Foto) sollte aufschlussreich sein.




Ich hoffe, das konnte Aufschluss geben. Falls nicht, einfach nochmal nachhaken. ?

LG, Niels


----------



## Deleted 468942 (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo Niels,
ich möchte mir gerne einen Ergon Sattel kaufen. 

Da ich nicht genau weiß, welches Modell für meine Anforderungen am besten passt, würde ich mich über eine Empfehlung freuen!

Kurz zu mir: Fahre AM/Enduro Fully und 2-3x die Woche Touren mit 40km+
Mein Sitzknochenabstand beträgt 10,8cm und ich bin 176cm groß bei 66kg.

Die ersten Ausfahrten dieses Jahr habe ich mit einem Ergon SME3-S gemacht, der bei meinem Gebraucht-Bike dabei war. Leider hat sich der Sattel aber als zu hart für meinen Hintern erwiesen. 
Nach ein paar Touren und einigen Kilometern hab ich mir wegen starken Sitzknochenschmerzen einen alten, zerrissenen Sattel vom Spezl ausgeborgt. 
Damit bin ich jetzt die letzten vier Wochen unterwegs gewesen und hatte keine Schmerzen mehr. 
Bauform und Größe war ähnlich wie beim SME3. Einziger Unterschied: Etwas dickere Polsterung.
Am Wochenende hab ich zum Ausprobieren noch mal den Ergon Sattel drauf geschraubt.
Hatte gehofft, dass die Probleme evtl. wegen zu kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit aufgetreten sind zum Beginn der Saison - dem war aber leider nicht so.
Konnte am Ende der Tour kaum noch auf dem Sattel sitzen. Deja-vu...

Falsche Satteleinstellung kann ich ausschließen.
Vermutlich brauche ich einfach ein dickeres Polster auf Grund von mangeldem Sitzfleisch aka Knochenhintern.


----------



## osi22 (29. Mai 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Das sieht doch schon besser aus.  ?
> 
> Teste mal Deine Satteleinstellung.Ggf. ist sie mit der Vorneigung etwas zu stark geneigt, aber probier es bitte erst einmal, aber behalt meinen Einwand im Hinterkopf. ?
> 
> ...


Hi Niels,

ich muss leider enttäuscht mitteilen, dass die Sattelneigung keine Verbesserung brachte. Nach 10 Minuten Fahrt wahren in rechten Sitzknochen die Schmerzen wieder da. Habe kurz die Vorneigung wieder etwas zurückgestellt, aber trotzdem keine Besserung. Habe auch extra eine andere Hose ausprobiert, damit ich dies als Fehlerquelle auch ausschließen kann. Was ich definitiv sagen kann: beim Uphill sind die Symptome am schlimmsten. Wenn man viel Druck in die Pedale legen muss (da es bis zu 27% steil wird) fangen die Schmerzen enorm an. Ich weiß nicht was noch verstellt oder eingerichtet werden kann, aber so macht das Fahren überhaupt nicht Spaß.
Wenn du noch irgendwelche Änderungsvorschläge hast, bitte her damit 
Sonst muss ich erneut eine Alternative suchen, was ich echt vermeiden will...


----------



## Ergon_Bike (29. Mai 2020)

Hmm, @osi22 , manchmal ist das leider so. ?
Die Erfahrungen zeigen, das es immer wieder diese eine Fahrerin oder den einen Fahrer gibt, bei dem unser Entlastungskonzept nicht greift. Jeder ist eben individuell "gebaut". ?

Ich leite Deine Beschreibung mal an unsere Ergonomie Experten in der F+E weiter. Manchmal haben die noch einen Tipp parat. Ich melde mich asap wieder. ?




Yukno92 schrieb:


> Hallo Niels,
> ich möchte mir gerne einen Ergon Sattel kaufen.
> 
> Da ich nicht genau weiß, welches Modell für meine Anforderungen am besten passt, würde ich mich über eine Empfehlung freuen!
> ...



Hi @Yukno92 ,
gerne gebe ich Dir ein paar Tipps – die Du auch wahrscheinlich an anderer Stelle hier in Herstellerforum finden kannst. ?

Dein Sitzknochenabstand von 10,8cm weist schonmal unsere *Größe S/M* für dich aus.

Aufgrund der von Dir beschriebenen Anforderungen würde ich zum *SM Comp Men* oder *SM Pro Men* raten. Letzteres fahre ich – bei gleichen Anforderungen – und komme sehr gut damit zurecht.

Solltest Du eher renn-orientiert unterwegs sein, ist der neue *SM Enduro Men* die sportivere Wahl (Dies ist der Nachfolger des SME3.).

Möchtest Du es aber eher noch etwas komfortabler als der *SM Men* oder hast gar deutlich Sitzprobleme, dann empfehlen wir unsere *SMC Serie*.

Solltest Du dazu noch spezifische Fragen haben...immer gerne fragen. ?


----------



## Deleted 468942 (29. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Antwort @Ergon_Bike ,
Mir fehlt leider der Vergleich, was die Polsterung der verschiedenen Modelle betrifft. 
Gewicht und Material sind mir egal. 
Ich möchte hauptsächlich längere Touren mit einer Strecke von 60km+ fahren, ohne Schmerzen zu bekommen.
Sitzprobleme habe ich keine, aber der SME3 ist definitiv zu hart für mich. 
Ich fahre nicht renn-orientiert, von daher wird auch der Enduro nichts für mich sein.
Ich glaube an anderer Stelle mal was davon gelesen zu haben, dass es sich beim SM Sport Men um den weichsten Sattel der SM-Serie handelt. Finde den Beitrag dazu aber gerade nicht mehr..


----------



## Ergon_Bike (30. Mai 2020)

Yukno92 schrieb:


> Sitzprobleme habe ich keine, aber der SME3 ist definitiv zu hart für mich.
> Ich fahre nicht renn-orientiert, von daher wird auch der Enduro nichts für mich sein.



Das sind doch ergänzende Aussagen, mit denen ich arbeiten kann.
Der SME3 ist schon arg definiert und zusätzlich mit einem eher flachen Entlastungskanal versehen. Nicht zuletzt aus diesem Grund – aber auch vor dem Hintergrund einer neuen Umsetzung des Konzepts ist die SM Serie (zunächst in 2018 für die Frauen, dann in 2019 für die Männer) ins Leben gerufen worden und die Umsetzung zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch das Portfolio. 




Yukno92 schrieb:


> Ich glaube an anderer Stelle mal was davon gelesen zu haben, dass es sich beim SM Sport Men um den weichsten Sattel der SM-Serie handelt. Finde den Beitrag dazu aber gerade nicht mehr..



An den Beitrag kann ich mich jetzt nicht erinnern, aber ich löse das mal auf. Beim *SM Sport Men* verwenden wir keine OrthoCell Einlagen – aus EVAC Schaum, der zB. deutlich definierter ist aber wesentlich bessere und vor allem langlebigere Rückstellkräfte garantiert – wie beim *SM Comp Men* bzw. *SM Pro Men*. Somit sind die Rückstellkräfte beim SM Sport minimiert, und man könnte davon sprechen dass dieser weicher ist.

Die neue *SMC Serie* bietet hier nochmal mehr Comfort.

LG


----------



## mgru (2. Juni 2020)

Ich hänge mich hier mal mit ran. Ich (m, 1,94m, >100kg) fahre auf meinen Trek-Hardtail den ab Werk montierten Bontrager Arvada Sattel (27cm lang, 14cm breit). Fahrstil ist dynamisch bergauf und bergab im Mittelgebirge - was das Hardtail so hergibt. Ich habe keinerlei körperliche Probleme mit dem Sattel, auch auf längeren Touren nicht. Allerdings hat ein Bikefitting ergeben, dass mein Nachsitz um 1 bis 2cm vergößert werden sollte, d.h. ich sollte weiter hinten sitzen. Eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze ist aufgrund der vorhandenen Variostütze keine Option. D.h. ich suche einen Sattel, der länger ist oder einen längeren Verstellbereich hat, damit ich den Sattel das entscheidende Stück weiter nach hinten positionieren kann. Aktuell beginnt der nutzbare Bereich der Verstellreeling etwa 12-13cm hinter der Sattelspitze.

Wie würde sich hier der SM Comp Men darstellen?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (2. Juni 2020)

osi22 schrieb:


> Wenn du noch irgendwelche Änderungsvorschläge hast, bitte her damit
> Sonst muss ich erneut eine Alternative suchen, was ich echt vermeiden will...



Ich habe nochmals bei unserem Ergonomie Experten nachgehakt und er hat sich hier eingelesen. Sein Eindruck ist – wie auch der meine – dass Du mal einen Bikefitter zu rate ziehen solltest in deinem speziellen Fall.


----------



## osi22 (2. Juni 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmals bei unserem Ergonomie Experten nachgehakt und er hat sich hier eingelesen. Sein Eindruck ist – wie auch der meine – dass Du mal einen Bikefitter zu rate ziehen solltest in deinem speziellen Fall.


Danke, zu diesem Entschluss bin ich auch gekommen.
Evtl. trägt ja der Home Office auch bei, dass ich nicht wie gewohnt(wegen Corona), aber leider 9-10 Std. vor dem Rechner sitzen muss. Am Rennrad habe ich glücklicherweise weniger Probleme, aber dort fühle ich mich in letzter Zeit auch nicht tadellos.

Ich berichte mal wenn der Bikefit durch ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (2. Juni 2020)

mgru schrieb:


> Aktuell beginnt der nutzbare Bereich der Verstellreeling etwa 12-13cm hinter der Sattelspitze.
> Anhang anzeigen 1056506
> Wie würde sich hier der SM Comp Men darstellen?



Hi @mgru ,
habe beim SM Pro Men S/M gerade 11cm bis zum Verstellbereich gemessen.




osi22 schrieb:


> Ich berichte mal wenn der Bikefit durch ist!



Mach das, @osi22 ✌

LG


----------



## Deleted 112231 (17. Juni 2020)

Kleines Problem mit dem SM Sport, abgeschwächt auch beim SR Comp:
Der zieht mir die Buxe aus im Wiegetritt!

Meine Hosen bleiben ziemlich am Material hängen, poliert sich da die Nase irgendwann bisschen und das wird weniger? Wie sind da die Erfahrungen? Hose aus anderem Material nehmen?

Bin ansonsten super zufrieden - habe vor kurzem von flite/slr und ähnlichen auf die aktuellen Ergon SR/SM Modelle umgerüstet und habe im Gegensatz zu vorher 0 Sitzprobleme, für mich geht das Konzept mit der Dammentlastung 100% auf.


----------



## JohnDoe79 (19. Juni 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erst einmal müsstest du deinen Sitzknochenabstand ermitteln, um zu wissen, welche der beiden Größen für dich in Frage kommt: S/*M*=9-12cm/ M/*L*=12-16cm. Und hier noch eine kleine Übersicht der Unterschiede:
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ich hätte diesbezüglich noch eine Frage zum Unterschied von

SM Enduro Pro Titanium Men
SM Enduro Comp Men
==> Polsterung und Obermaterial sind ja identisch. Wirken sich Sitzschalte und Gestell merkbar aus? Bzw. gibt es ausser dem noch Unterschiede abgesehen vom Gewicht?

Danke und beste Grüße


----------



## Ergon_Bike (19. Juni 2020)

Levent schrieb:


> Der zieht mir die Buxe aus im Wiegetritt!
> 
> Meine Hosen bleiben ziemlich am Material hängen, poliert sich da die Nase irgendwann bisschen und das wird weniger? Wie sind da die Erfahrungen? Hose aus anderem Material nehmen?



Darf ich fragen, was für eine Hose du verwendest?




JohnDoe79 schrieb:


> SM Enduro Pro Titanium Men
> SM Enduro Comp Men
> (...) Wirken sich Sitzschalte und Gestell merkbar aus?



Das müsste ich in der Entwicklung bzw bei unseren Factory Ridern erfragen.
Den bin ich leider bisher nur in einer Vorserienversion gefahren.



JohnDoe79 schrieb:


> Bzw. gibt es ausser dem noch Unterschiede abgesehen vom Gewicht?



Nicht das ich wüsste.


----------



## Martinwurst (13. Juli 2020)

Möchte auch mal meine Erfahrungen kund tun:

Nach dem ich bisher immer mit einem standardmäßig montierten Selle Italia X1 unterwegs war und nach ca. 20-30km immer angefangen habe darauf rumzurutschen und das Taubheitsgefühl begonnen hat, habe ich mir auch den SM Comp Men bestellt in S/M.

Was mir auf den ersten Blick positiv aufgefallen ist, war das Design und wie das Marketing den Sattel verkauft durch die Dammentlastung, auch hier vom Support her, das hat mich angesprochen.
Außerdem fand ich den Preis akzeptabel. Nicht so teuer, wie zb. SQlab, aber auch kein Billigsattel.
Ich habe am 2. MTB noch einen schwereren billigeren Sattel von "Sportourer", wo die Aussparung in der Mitte auch funktioniert hat.

Nach dem Auspacken fiel mir zunächst auf, dass die Spitze des Sattels nicht ganz sauber verarbeitet ist. Dieser Mikrofaserbezug wirft dort 2 kleine Falten. Das spürt man zwar nicht, ist aber nicht unbedingt 89 Euro UVP like.
Auch bei der Verklebung unter dem Sattel hab ich mir die Frage gestellt, wie lang das nun halten wird.

Beim Montieren fiel mir positiv der große Einstellbereich auf, mit dem man den Sattel vor und zurück schieben kann.

Beim fahren brachte der Sattel definitv eine Entlastung des Dammbereiches, aber für meinen Geschmack nicht genug. Ich sitze relativ sportlich auf dem MTB, deswegen auch die Größe S/M, allerdings ist der Kanal im vorderen Bereich nicht tief genug und zu schmal, bzw. drücken die relativ scharfen Kanten.
Dadurch hab ich auch wieder ein Taubheitsgefühl, aber eben nach erst 30km aufwärts.

Ich habe dann versucht bei der 2. Ausfahrt den Sattel weiter nach vorne zu schieben, um etwas aufrechter zu sitzen und ihn auch leicht nach vorne geneigt, damit der vordere Bereich entlastet wird und man noch mehr hinten auf den Sitzknochen sitzt. Das hat auch wieder etwas geholfen, aber eben nur etwas.

Als nächstes werde ich mal noch ohne Polsterhose fahren und wenn es da nicht deutlich besser ist, den Sattel wieder umtauschen.

Meines Erachtens nach ist der Sattel eher fürs aufrechtere Fahren geeignet, aber nicht für Fahrer, die maximale Dammentlastung wollen und sportlicher auf dem Rad sitzen, zumindest in meinem Fall.

Dass die Oberfläche aus Mikrofaser sehr stark grippt und manchmal fast die Hose auszieht, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Fürs längere Geradeausfahren ist das sicherlich praktisch, weil man nicht so schnell vor rutscht, fürs aktivere Fahren, aber eher hinderlich.

Ich werd nun erstmal weiter ausprobieren und vielleicht mal direkt mit dem SQlab 612 und dem Selle Italia XLR vergleichen, welche ich mir evtl. noch bestellen wollte.





Hier auf dem Internetbild hab ich es mal markiert.
Für meinen Geschmack ist das nicht tief genug und zu schmal.
Wenn man drauf sitzt, werden die Ränder ja auch runtergedrückt, dann bleiben nur noch ein paar mm Entlastungskanal übrig.


----------



## osi22 (13. Juli 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Möchte auch mal meine Erfahrungen kund tun:
> 
> Nach dem ich bisher immer mit einem standardmäßig montierten Selle Italia X1 unterwegs war und nach ca. 20-30km immer angefangen habe darauf rumzurutschen und das Taubheitsgefühl begonnen hat, habe ich mir auch den SM Comp Men bestellt in S/M.
> 
> ...


Hi Martin,

ich hatte auch meine Probleme, wie du weiter oben lesen kannst. 
Letztendlich habe ich mich dazu entschieden einen Bikefit zu machen, damit die bestmögliche Sitzposition für mich gefunden wird. Dort wurde im wesentlichen nur wenig zum Ausgangposition verändert, aber ich hatte auch die Möglichkeit mehrere Sattel auszuprobieren. Was ich definitiv sagen kann: meine Probleme wurden mit anderen Sattel auch nicht beseitigt. Daher bin ich bei dieser geblieben. Nach etwa 1000 km bin ich jetzt nicht 100% zufrieden, aber zumindest konnte ich mich an dieser Sattel gewöhnen.
Falten und Verklebungsprobleme habe ich bis jetzt keine, aber die Markierungen am Gestell sind schon fast weg.  Ich fahre auch sportlich, aber deine Probleme kann ich nicht "reproduzieren", wobei ich auch mit Polster Fahre (Radelt denn noch jemand ohne?) bis zu 80-90 km am Stück. Taubheitsgefühle und Dammentlastung ist relativ personenbezogen, aber Fakt ist, dass die Marketinggelaber nie 100% stimmen kann. Jeder ist individuell gebaut, da kann nicht leider alles sofort passen. Ich würde dir evtl. auch zu einer Bikefitting raten, da kannst du hoffentlich deine otpimale Sitzposition bzw. Sattel finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (14. Juli 2020)

Ich bin ja noch in der Ausprobierphase beim SM Comp.
Da ich normalerweise überhaupt kein Problem mit schmerzenden Sitzknochen habe, sondern eher der Druck in der Mitte und das Taubheitsgefühl das Problem ist, werde ich aber wohl mal noch einen radikaleren Sattel bestellen.
Dachte da wie bereits erwähnt an den Selle Italia X-LR.
Die SQlab Sättel haben ja vorne sogar weniger Aussparung, wie die Ergons, aber dafür ist insgesamt das Heck mit den Stufen höher und die Nase abgeflacht.
Das sind erstmal so meine Überlegungen.

Beim Ergon werd ich aber auch mal noch den Sattel etwas verstellen und auch noch am Lenker arbeiten, weil das ja den Sattel auch beeinflusst und ich nach ner gewissen Zeit auch taube kleine Finger bekomme^^


----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. Juli 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Ich bin ja noch in der Ausprobierphase beim SM Comp.
> Da ich normalerweise überhaupt kein Problem mit schmerzenden Sitzknochen habe, sondern eher der Druck in der Mitte und das Taubheitsgefühl das Problem ist, werde ich aber wohl mal noch einen radikaleren Sattel bestellen.



Hi Martin,
gerne möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle mal in die Diskussion einklinken, da schon mehrere Punkte mich haben aufhorchen lassen oder diese so einfach nicht stimmen.

Es würde – nach dem zunächst von dir geschriebenen Feedback – Sinn machen waagerecht aufgenommene Fotos Deines Rades hier zu posten, damit a) deine Aussage auch verifiziert werden können und b) evtl. von dir vorgenommene Fehlstellungen wieder zu revidieren. ?




Martinwurst schrieb:


> Die SQlab Sättel haben ja vorne sogar weniger Aussparung, wie die Ergons, aber dafür ist insgesamt das Heck mit den Stufen höher und die Nase abgeflacht.



Ergon und SQlab kann man eigentlich nicht miteinander vergleichen, da wir zwei unterschiedliche Sattel-Philosophien bzw. -Konzepte verfolgen.




Martinwurst schrieb:


> Beim Ergon werd ich aber auch mal noch den Sattel etwas verstellen und auch noch am Lenker arbeiten, weil das ja den Sattel auch beeinflusst und ich nach ner gewissen Zeit auch taube kleine Finger bekomme^^



Das macht Sinn, denn bekanntlich bringt es wenig die Flinte zu früh ins Korn zu werfen.
Ich empfehle den Kunden immer möglichst viele kleine Marginalveränderungen rund um die Ausgangsposition des Sattels auszuprobieren, wobei die Ausgangsposition immer bekannt bleiben sollte (durch Markierung oä.).




osi22 schrieb:


> Falten und Verklebungsprobleme habe ich bis jetzt keine, aber die Markierungen am Gestell sind schon fast weg.



Letzteres ist hier und da bei Modellen aus 2019 der Fall. Wir haben dies aber im Running Change abgeändert für 2020. Die Sattelstreben sind nun nicht mehr lackiert, @osi22 ?

Zu den von @Martinwurst angesprochenen Falten möchte ich gerne wissen, ob man diese auch wirklich sehen kann, oder ob sie als marginal zu vernachlässigen sind? Auf dem oben verlinkten und markiertem Bild sehe ich nämlich nichts. ?
Sollte es aber Leute unter euch geben, die wider Erwarten wirklich ein Exemplar mit Verarbeitungsfehlern erworben haben, dann setzt euch bitte mit dem Händler in Verbindung, dieser möge den Austausch veranlassen bzw. euch vermitteln, wie dieser abzulaufen hat. Dies kann auch hier in diesem Thread (https://mtb-news.de/forum/t/gewaehr...an-ergon-und-der-ablauf-im-einzelfall.890977/) nachgelesen werden.



osi22 schrieb:


> Jeder ist individuell gebaut, da kann nicht leider alles sofort passen. Ich würde dir evtl. auch zu einer Bikefitting raten, da kannst du hoffentlich deine otpimale Sitzposition bzw. Sattel finden!




So sehen wir das auch! ☝

Ein Ergon Sattel kann nur individuell adäquat auf die/den FahrerIn eingestellt funktionieren wie beworben.
Diese Einstellung zu treffen kann mitunter für den "Laien" (, womit wir keinem in punkto technischem Verständnis zu nahe treten wollen,) schwierig sein, da im ua. Netz viele Meinungen/Philosophien/Techniken kommuniziert werden, von denen nicht alle stimmen/fundiert sind und die auch auf den Umgang mit Ergon Produkten zutreffen.

Von daher würden auch wir Dir zu einem professionellen Fitting raten – oder zumindest Deine jetzt getroffenen Einstellungen nochmal auf "Richtigkeit" zu überprüfen.
Solltest Du zu letzterem bereit sein, würde ich Dich bitten, hier ein zwei Bilder deines seitlich fotografierten Bikes zu posten, bei dem das Rad möglichst gerade/waagerecht steht und auch so waagerecht fotografiert wurde. Anhanddessen lässt sich am Besten die Sattel-Lenker-Griff-Stellung eruieren.

LG, Niels


----------



## Martinwurst (15. Juli 2020)

Ich werd in nächster Zeit mal Fotos von den Falten und der Sattelposition machen, wenn ich weiter rumprobiere.

Das Bild war ein Bild aus dem Internet. Stand alles im Text.


----------



## Martinwurst (19. Juli 2020)

Also jetzt kommen die Bilder.
Als erstes vom unsauber aufgezogenen Bezug.
Spürt man wie gesagt nicht und ist kaum sichtbar, aber nicht gerade toll verarbeitet.

Dann noch Bilder von der Einstellung des Rades.
Was ich bisher gemacht habe:

- Sattel leicht nach vorne geneigt (SAG von der Federgabel kommt ja auch noch dazu).
Weiter geht nicht, weil ich dann anfange nach vorne zu rutschen.

- Sattel insgesamt weiter nach vorne geschoben, um aufrechter zu sitzen.

- Lenker von einer neutralen Stellung mal mit der Krümmung stärker nach oben gedreht und auch nach unten gedreht (Bremshebel noch nicht verändert bitte beachten)

Insgesamt bin ich nun über 100km gefahren, aber nicht zufrieden.
Zwar deutlich besser als der Selle Italia X1, aber nicht ideal für mich, wie ich bei dem Preis erhofft habe.
Werde daher den Sattel umtauschen und mal andere durchtesten.

Falls jmd noch eine Idee bei der Einstellung hat, kann ich das aber auch mal noch ausprobieren vorher.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (20. Juli 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Da ich normalerweise überhaupt kein Problem mit schmerzenden Sitzknochen habe, sondern eher der Druck in der Mitte und das Taubheitsgefühl das Problem ist, werde ich aber wohl mal noch einen radikaleren Sattel bestellen.



Okay, verglichen mit Deinem Lenker, merke dir die waagerechte Ausgangsposition von jetzt und neige den Sattel marginal vor, um noch mehr Druck vom Genitalbereich zu nehmen, dh. die Vorneigung ist zu verändern, nicht der Vorsitz.
Probiere diese leichten Veränderungen dann testweise aus. Es ist hier wichtig ein Maß zu finden, damit man nicht den Sattel so weit vorneigt, dass man schlussendlich dazu neigt Richtung Sattelnase zu rutschen.


----------



## ChristophSlash (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo Niels & Ergon_Bike Team, hallo MTB Forum,

Ich sitze seit einem halben Jahr auf einem Trek Slash und habe leider immer öfter mit starken Taubheitsgefühlen zu kämpfen. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Sattel auf die Ergon Produkte und dieses hilfreiche Subforum gestoßen. Ich habe schon einige Threads mit ähnlichem Inhalt gelesen, erlaube mir aber dennoch nochmal zu diesem Thema zu Fragen:

*Welcher Sattel und welche Sattelgröße ist die richtige Wahl für mich?*

Der ERGON ONLINE SATTEL SELEKTOR empfiehlt mir den *SM COMP MEN in S/M*.

Ich fahre eher Allmuntain/Trail, auch gerne mal längere Strecken, im Enduro Renn Bereich bin ich nicht unterwegs, auch wenn mir der Enduro Sattel schon gefallen hätte  Wie eingangs erwähnt kämpfe ich immer öfter mit deutlichen Taubheitsgefühlen, die Sitzknochen selbst machen zumindest im Moment keine gröberen Schwierigkeiten.

Laut Messung mit der "Wellpappmethode" ist mein SKA ca. 11cm.
Mit dem im Forum oft erwähnte Abweichbereich von +/- 1cm wäre ich also prompt ein Grenzfall.

Mein jetziger Sattel, ein Bontrager Arvada, hat zwar nur einen vergleichsweise minimalen Entlastungskanal, ist aber dem SM COMP MEN Größe S/M in Breite und Länge sehr ähnlich. Das macht mich skeptisch, da meine Sitzknochen gefühlt wieder recht weit außen am Sattel aufliegen würden, in dem Bereich in dem die Sattelseiten bereits "abfallen". Und dadurch würde sich doch wiederum der Druck am Dammbereich erhöhen, oder?

Schon öfter habe ich hier in Sachen Größenentscheidung gelesen, dass sportlichere Fahrer eher den kleineren Sattel wählen sollte, also in meinem Fall  S/M..... gilt das auch bei Taubheitsgefühlen? 

Was wirkt sich stärker auf den Dammbereich und das "Taubheitsproblem" aus: 
der Entlastungskanal  oder das richtige Aufliegen der Sitzknochen auf dem Sattelheck?

Freue mich auf Rückmeldung & sportliche Grüße!


----------



## Ergon_Bike (21. Juli 2020)

ChristophSlash schrieb:


> Ich fahre eher Allmuntain/Trail, auch gerne mal längere Strecken, im Enduro Renn Bereich bin ich nicht unterwegs, auch wenn mir der Enduro Sattel schon gefallen hätte  Wie eingangs erwähnt kämpfe ich immer öfter mit deutlichen Taubheitsgefühlen, die Sitzknochen selbst machen zumindest im Moment keine gröberen Schwierigkeiten.
> 
> Laut Messung mit der "Wellpappmethode" ist mein SKA ca. 11cm.
> Mit dem im Forum oft erwähnte Abweichbereich von +/- 1cm wäre ich also prompt ein Grenzfall.



Da bist Du ähnlich aufgestellt, wie ich selbst...mein SKA liegt bei 10.9cm.

Ich selbst fahre den SM Pro Men und komme richtig gut klar in punkto Dammentlastung und Vermeidung von Taubheitsgefühlen. Früher bevor ich die neue Ergon SM Generation gefahren bin, hatte ich ab 40/50km mitunter fiese Probleme. Der Benefit des Sattels ist mir schon in der Prototypen Testphase aufgefallen und ich hatte stets ein Grinsen im Gesicht beim Radeln ab da.

Kostenbedingt kannst Du sicherlich auch auf den SM Comp Men gehen.

Was die Breite angeht, musst Du für Dich schauen, wie Dein Innenschenkel-Bereich gebaut ist. Ist es hier eher schmal mit wenig Platz, kann es sein, dass (insofern man als User mit gemessenem S/M SKA) die Sattelnase der M/L Version zu breit baut und darüber zu Scheuern und wunden Stellen führt. Dies ist auch mit abhängig von der Wahl der Polsterhose/Shorts, die man fährt. Dies wäre also im Einzelfall zu testen.

Den SM Enduro Men fahre ich zum Beispiel nur im Rennen oder bei ähnlich ausgelegten Geschichten – und in der breiten M/L Version. Bei diesem Sattel bekomme ich ansonsten schon bei mittellangen Einsätzen (20-30km) deutlichen Probleme mit den Sitzknochen aufgrund der auf Rennen und Geschwindigkeit ausgelegten schmalen Bauweise.

Ich hoffe, mit den Tipps kannst Du erst einmal arbeiten.
Solltest Du noch weitere Fragen haben...immer gerne Fragen.

LG, Niels


----------



## ChristophSlash (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo Niels,
Danke für die rasche Antwort!



Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Da bist Du ähnlich aufgestellt, wie ich selbst...mein SKA liegt bei 10.9cm.



Die 11cm bei mir sind halt ungefähr, vom geschätzten Mittelpunkt der Abdrücke in der Wellpappe gemessen. Ich wüßte nicht, wie ich eine Genauigkeit im Millimeterbereich erzielen könnte...





> Ich selbst fahre den SM Pro Men und komme richtig gut klar in punkto Dammentlastung und Vermeidung von Taubheitsgefühlen. Früher bevor ich die neue Ergon SM Generation gefahren bin, hatte ich ab 40/50km mitunter fiese Probleme.



Ich habe leider schon bei halb so langen Distanzen deutliche Probleme!
In welcher Größe fährst Du denn den SM Pro Men eigentlich?




> Kostenbedingt kannst Du sicherlich auch auf den SM Comp Men gehen.



Ja, ich sehe ehrlich gesagt kaum Unterschiede. Laut Eurer Homepage ist der SM Pro Men ca 35g leichter und hat " Spezial-Gleitflanken" - keine Ahnung was das genau ist, klingt nach Jagdflugzeug....  ;-)



> Was die Breite angeht, musst Du für Dich schauen, wie Dein Innenschenkel-Bereich gebaut ist. Ist es hier eher schmal mit wenig Platz, kann es sein, dass (insofern man als User mit gemessenem S/M SKA) die Sattelnase der M/L Version zu breit baut und darüber zu Scheuern und wunden Stellen führt. Dies ist auch mit abhängig von der Wahl der Polsterhose/Shorts, die man fährt. Dies wäre also im Einzelfall zu testen.



Interessanter Aspekt - keine Ahnung ab wann "wenig Platz" ist, aber bei eher festeren Schenkeln und weiteren Hosen klingt das für mich wiederum nach dem kleineren Modell....




> Solltest Du noch weitere Fragen haben...immer gerne Fragen.



Hab ich tatsächlich:

Was wirkt sich stärker auf den Dammbereich und das "Taubheitsproblem" aus: Der Entlastungskanal oder das richtige Aufliegen der Sitzknochen auf dem Sattelheck?

Gefühlt liegen meine Sitzknochen recht weit außen, nahe den abfallenden Sattelflanken, und dadurch tiefer. Ist das kein Problem was den Druck auf den Dammbereich angeht?

Euer Sattelheck ist flach gehalten, ein anderer Hersteller propagiert mit einem Stufensattel ohne großen Entlastungskanal die Lösung der Dammbereichsprobleme. Wieso so unterschiedliche Ansätze für ein scheinbar recht klar eingrenzabares Problem?

Danke nochmal und sportliche Grüße!


----------



## Ergon_Bike (22. Juli 2020)

ChristophSlash schrieb:


> In welcher Größe fährst Du denn den SM Pro Men eigentlich?



In Größe S/M




ChristophSlash schrieb:


> Ja, ich sehe ehrlich gesagt kaum Unterschiede. Laut Eurer Homepage ist der SM Pro Men ca 35g leichter und hat " Spezial-Gleitflanken" (...)



Und leichte Performance-Unterschiede beim Padding, also dem Polsterschaum. 




ChristophSlash schrieb:


> Interessanter Aspekt - keine Ahnung ab wann "wenig Platz" ist, aber bei eher festeren Schenkeln und weiteren Hosen klingt das für mich wiederum nach dem kleineren Modell...



Darauf wollte ich hinaus. ?




ChristophSlash schrieb:


> Was wirkt sich stärker auf den Dammbereich und das "Taubheitsproblem" aus: Der Entlastungskanal oder das richtige Aufliegen der Sitzknochen auf dem Sattelheck?



Meiner Meinung nach in erster Linie der tiefe Entlastungskanal und der seitliche Einsatz von OrthoCell um dem verbleibenden Auflagebereich mehr Rückstellkraft zu geben.




ChristophSlash schrieb:


> Gefühlt liegen meine Sitzknochen recht weit außen, nahe den abfallenden Sattelflanken, und dadurch tiefer. Ist das kein Problem was den Druck auf den Dammbereich angeht?



Das sollte an anderer Stelle ein Orthopäde oder Bike Fitter unter die Lupe nehmen. Da tue ich mich schwer bzw. mag aus der Entfernung ohne Detaileinblick keine Aussage treffen.



ChristophSlash schrieb:


> Euer Sattelheck ist flach gehalten, ein anderer Hersteller propagiert mit einem Stufensattel ohne großen Entlastungskanal die Lösung der Dammbereichsprobleme. Wieso so unterschiedliche Ansätze für ein scheinbar recht klar eingrenzabares Problem?



Zu SQlab und deren Herangehensweise an das Problem kann ich verständlicherweise wenig sagen. Was ich sagen kann ist, dass beide Philosophien ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben.

Zu unserem Konzept ist zu sagen, dass wir zunächst vorab unsere Forschung und Entwicklung auf Frau und Mann ausgelegt haben, um Unterschiede herauszuarbeiten und darauf aufbauend unterschiedliche Anforderungen formulieren konnten. Darauf aufbauend hat dann die Entwicklung des SM Men begonnen.


----------



## mgru (23. Juli 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hi @mgru ,
> habe beim SM Pro Men S/M gerade 11cm bis zum Verstellbereich gemessen.


Sattel gekauft und siehe da:  der entscheidende Zentimeter "Nachsitz" ist jetzt verfügbar. Nun kann ich deutlich entspannter fahren. Danke für's Nachmessen. Ich kann den Sattel empfehlen, wenn der horizontale Verstellbereich des Erstausrüstersattels zu kurz ist (wie bei bei meinem Bontrager). Die Polsterung passt für mich als schweren Fahrer auch beim SM Pro Men M/L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der bergfloh (3. August 2020)

Hallo 

ich habe den SM Men Pro Sattel. Wo ist den. Der Unterschied zum neuen SM Enduro Modell?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (11. August 2020)

der bergfloh schrieb:


> ...ich habe den SM Pro Men Sattel. Wo ist denn der Unterschied zum neuen SM Enduro Modell?



Die Unterschiede kannst Du gut auf den oben verlinkten Produktseiten nachlesen. ?

Prinzipiell würde ich den Unterschied so beschreiben: Der SM Enduro Men ist für den ambitionierten Einsatz, insbesondere bei Rennen. Der SM Pro dagegen ist das Topmodell unseres breitbandig aufgestellten MTB-Männersattels, ua. bessergeeignet für Männer mit Sitzproblemen oder für Einsatzbereiche wie AM-/Trail-/Enduro-Tour, bei denen man länger auf dem Rad unterwegs ist.

Hier im Forum ist dazu auch noch ein interessanter Thread zum Thema SM Enduro: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sm-enduro.911144/

Falls Du darüberhinaus noch Fragen haben solltest...einfach fragen. ?

LG, Niels


----------



## Der_super_Keks (13. August 2020)

Hallo an alle,

ich stehe aktuell auch vor der Wahl zwischen dem SM Comp und dem SMC Sport für mein Hardtail. 
Ich kann die Gruppen im Sattelselektor nicht richtig einschätzen.
Ich fahre weder XC-Rennen, noch gemütliche "Schottertouren". Vielmehr schnelle Querfeldeinrunden je nachdem, auf was ich gerade Lust habe. 
Aus den bisherigen Beiträgen würde ich zum SM Comp tendieren, um eine Mischung aus Sportlichkeit und Komfort zu haben.
Ich sollte noch anmerken, dass ich aktuell ohne Polsterhose unterwegs bin. 
Dazu kommt ein Sitzknochenabstand von ca. 11,5 cm bei einer Größe von 1,80m. Wie sind Eure Einschätzungen, S/M oder M/L bei einer doch ehr sportlichen Sitzposition? 

Gruß 
Der_super_Keks


----------



## sebhunter (14. August 2020)

Ich habe genau Deine Maße (Höhe und Breite  ) und hab mir beide gekauft S/M fürs Trailbike und M/L fürs Tourenrad.
Und es ist genau wie Ergon es hier immer beschreibt, besonders wenn man wie wir zwischen den Größe ist:

S/M ist beim sportlichen Fahren, besonders wenn man öfter aus dem Sattel muß besser.
M/L ist einen Tick komfortabler, bei mir reibt er aber etwas an den Innenschenkeln, weil er da etwas zu breit ist.

Ich würde Dir zu S/M raten.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (14. August 2020)

@sebhunter hat es schon ganz treffend geschrieben.

Der sportlich ambitionierte Rider greift zur SM Serie...ist man eher der "MTB-Gelegenheitsfahrer" und mag es eher komfortabler denn sportlich definiert, greift man zur SMC Serie.

Bedenken sollte man hier auch, dass die einzelnen Modelle der Serien nochmals Komfort- und Performance-Unterschiede bereithalten. alles nachzulesen auf den jeweiligen Produktseiten.


----------



## nik123 (20. August 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> @sebhunter hat es schon ganz treffend geschrieben.
> 
> Der sportlich ambitionierte Rider greift zur SM Serie...ist man eher der "MTB-Gelegenheitsfahrer" und mag es eher komfortabler denn sportlich definiert, greift man zur SMC Serie.
> 
> Bedenken sollte man hier auch, dass die einzelnen Modelle der Serien nochmals Komfort- und Performance-Unterschiede bereithalten. alles nachzulesen auf den jeweiligen Produktseiten.



@Ergon_Bike Wie genau ist das mit den "Performance"-Unterschieden zu verstehen? Heißt bei der SM Serie ist die Kraftübertragung aufs Pedal besser oder der Tritt runder? Oder wie genau soll sich bei der SM Serie die Performance (ich nehme an es ist im Wesentlichen die Fahrgeschwindigkeit gemeint?)  verbessern im Vergleich zur SMC Serie?

Ich weiß, es passt auch nicht ganz hier rein, aber bevor ich jetzt 5 verschieden Posts aufmache...
Falls ich das mit der Performance falsch verstehen und es ist nicht gemeint dass man mit dem SM bessere Kraftübertragung aufs Pedal hat
o.ä. als mit dem SMC, was spricht dann für den SM? Im Gelände/Trail mache ich ja den Sattel runter und er ist eigentlich nur im Weg. Auf dem Sattel sitze ich "nur" (macht natürlich den Großteil der Fahrzeit aus) auf dem Weg zum Trail, also berghoch oder Ebene mit im Wesentlichen Schotter oder Asphalt. Macht es dann nicht pauschal Sinn den SMC zu nehmen?

Letzt Frage wöre noch, hilft einer von beiden Sätteln eher gegen Rundrücken? Ich sitze oft ein bisschen wie Schluck Wasser auf dem Sattel und habe dann zu viel Gewicht auf den Händen. Vielleicht hilft ja einer der Sattel dass man den Rücken etwas mehr durchstreckt und die Hände dadurch entlastet und das Gewicht mit dem Rücken trägt.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (21. August 2020)

nik123 schrieb:


> @Ergon_Bike Wie genau ist das mit den "Performance"-Unterschieden zu verstehen? Heißt bei der SM Serie ist die Kraftübertragung aufs Pedal besser oder der Tritt runder? Oder wie genau soll sich bei der SM Serie die Performance (ich nehme an es ist im Wesentlichen die Fahrgeschwindigkeit gemeint?)  verbessern im Vergleich zur SMC Serie?
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Der SM Men ist – nicht so weich gepolstert wie der SMC sondern – eher definierter (Das ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Umschreibung, denn "härter" trifft es nicht. Als sportlich ambitionierter Fahrer (mit 48 Jahren im mittleren Alter) komme ich zB. mit dem SM Men besser klar, da dieser meiner Meinung nach bessere und definiertere Rückmeldung gibt im Gegensatz zum SMC Men.




nik123 schrieb:


> Im Gelände/Trail mache ich ja den Sattel runter und er ist eigentlich nur im Weg. Auf dem Sattel sitze ich "nur" (macht natürlich den Großteil der Fahrzeit aus) auf dem Weg zum Trail, also berghoch oder Ebene mit im Wesentlichen Schotter oder Asphalt. Macht es dann nicht pauschal Sinn den SMC zu nehmen?



Das sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Insbesondere bei Sitzproblemen kommunizieren wir eher den SMC Men.




nik123 schrieb:


> Letzt Frage wöre noch, hilft einer von beiden Sätteln eher gegen Rundrücken? Ich sitze oft ein bisschen wie Schluck Wasser auf dem Sattel und habe dann zu viel Gewicht auf den Händen. Vielleicht hilft ja einer der Sattel dass man den Rücken etwas mehr durchstreckt und die Hände dadurch entlastet und das Gewicht mit dem Rücken trägt.



Meiner Meinung geschieht das bei beiden Sätteln bei mir und die Rampe fördert auch meinen Sitz und die damit verbundene Rückenhaltung. Ich neige den Sattel immer ein wenig vor, auch damit der Druck auf den Damm verringert wird.

LG


----------



## Martinwurst (15. September 2020)

Ich möchte der Vollständigkeit halber mal noch meine abschließende Erfahrung mitteilen.
Ich habe ja aufgrund von vor allem Taubheitsproblemen mit dem ab Werk verbauten Selle Italia X1 den Ergon SM Comp Men angeschafft. Es war mit dem Sattel etwas besser, aber die Taubheitsprobleme bestanden weiterhin und ich habe ihn umgetauscht.

Meine jetzige Erkenntnis: Ich sitze für meine Beine relativ hoch und sportlich auf dem Sattel, dh. ein Sattel, der etwas Beckenrotation unterstützt und mit einer stärkeren Entlastungsmulde für die vorgelehnte Sitzposition sollte besser geeignet sein, als der Ergon.
Der Ergon ist ja doch ein nicht so sehr sportlicher Sattel. Eher breiter und schwerer und die Mulde ist nicht besonders tief. Als ich mit runtergestellter Sattelstütze drauf saß, war er OK, sobald ich die Stütze auf meine Höhe hochgestellt hab, lag der Dammbereich vorne und an den Kanten auf.

Jetzt bin ich beim Selle Italia SLR Boost TM Superflow in S3 gelandet. Dieser Sattel ist auch für Rennrad geeignet und dementsprechend sportlicher abgestimmt.
Mit diesem Sattel sitze ich noch mehr auf den Sitzknochen und Innen ist alles sehr schön entlastet, genauso wie ich wollte. Gleich beim ersten mal draufsetzen, hab ich gemerkt, dass er passt. Er ist zwar etwas teurer, aber sehr leicht (OK ist auch ein short saddle) und sehr sauber verarbeitet.

Bin jetzt erstmal zufrieden, vielleicht hilft die Erfahrung ja jemandem.


----------



## zedriq (15. September 2020)

...und dazu muss ich mich jetzt mal mit meinem Private Acc zu Wort melden, denn auch hier handelt es sich ganz klar um eine eher subjektive Beschreibung eben genau Deiner "Sitzsituation", @Martinwurst , denn genau mit dem von Dir jetzt präferierten Sattel komme ich gar nicht klar. Ich persönlich gehe nach wie vor von marginalen Fehleinstellungen aus. Vielleicht ist es aber auch einfach Deiner Anatomie geschuldet, denn Ausnahmen bestätigen bekanntlich die Regel. 

LG, Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (15. September 2020)

@zedriq Die Sättel sind vom Konzept her ja schon unterschiedlich. Der Selle zielt so wie SQlab eher auf Leute mit mehr Beckenrotation ab (das ist bei denen die Kategorie 3).
Wenn mir der Sattel passt und der Ergon nicht, und bei dir genau umgekehrt, dann ergibt das ja auch Sinn durch die unterschiedlichen Anatomien, mit jeweils passendem Konzept.

Ergon geht da ja eher den Weg "ein Sattel für alle", wo mehr der Einsatzzweck den Sattel bestimmt und man dann noch die Größe und ggf. Komfortstufe auswählen kann.


----------



## zedriq (15. September 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> @zedriq Die Sättel sind vom Konzept her ja schon unterschiedlich. Der Selle zielt so wie SQlab eher auf Leute mit mehr Beckenrotation ab (das ist bei denen die Kategorie 3).
> Wenn mir der Sattel passt und der Ergon nicht, und bei dir genau umgekehrt, dann ergibt das ja auch Sinn durch die unterschiedlichen Anatomien, mit jeweils passendem Konzept.



Auf dem Nenner können wir uns treffen. Genau so empfehle ich es auch den Kunden: Zwei unterschiedliche Konzepte. ✌?


----------



## mgru (3. Februar 2021)

mgru schrieb:


> Sattel gekauft und siehe da:  der entscheidende Zentimeter "Nachsitz" ist jetzt verfügbar. Nun kann ich deutlich entspannter fahren. Danke für's Nachmessen. Ich kann den Sattel empfehlen, wenn der horizontale Verstellbereich des Erstausrüstersattels zu kurz ist (wie bei bei meinem Bontrager). Die Polsterung passt für mich als schweren Fahrer auch beim SM Pro Men M/L.



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. Ich fahren den SM Pro Men M/L jetzt ein halbes Jahr. Ich fahre sowohl gemässigte Endurostrecken als auch lange Touren (50km+). Zum meinem Ergon-besattelten Hardtail gesellte sich jüngst ein Fully mit Bontrage Arvada Elite Seriensattel. Nach der ersten 50km-Tour sagte mir mein Hintern, dass er den SM Pro Men zurückmöchte   

Gesagt, getan. Schnell umgebaut vom Hardtail auf's Fully. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Streben am Sattel sich beidseitig gebogen haben:




Ich werde jetzt die Neigung noch etwas verändern, damit die Sattelnase etwas tiefer kommt. Sonst passt die Sitzposition für mich.

Frage: ist das normal? Kann ich so gefahrlos weiter fahren?


----------



## spider1750 (3. Februar 2021)

mgru schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. Ich fahren den SM Pro Men M/L jetzt ein halbes Jahr. Ich fahre sowohl gemässigte Endurostrecken als auch lange Touren (50km+). Zum meinem Ergon-besattelten Hardtail gesellte sich jüngst ein Fully mit Bontrage Arvada Elite Seriensattel. Nach der ersten 50km-Tour sagte mir mein Hintern, dass er den SM Pro Men zurückmöchte
> 
> Gesagt, getan. Schnell umgebaut vom Hardtail auf's Fully. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Streben am Sattel sich beidseitig gebogen haben:
> 
> ...


Wie schaut die Klemmung der Sattelstütze von deinem Hardtail aus? Genauso wie auf dem Foto vom Fully? Oder werden die Sattelstreben nicht flächig gehalten wie auf dem Foto sondern jeweils nur durch zwei Punkte auf jeder Sattelstrebenseite? Ziehst du die Klemmung mit Drehmoment an?


----------



## mgru (3. Februar 2021)

spider1750 schrieb:


> Wie schaut die Klemmung der Sattelstütze von deinem Hardtail aus? Genauso wie auf dem Foto vom Fully? Oder werden die Sattelstreben nicht flächig gehalten wie auf dem Foto sondern jeweils nur durch zwei Punkte auf jeder Sattelstrebenseite? Ziehst du die Klemmung mit Drehmoment an?



Die Klemme vom Hardtail ist anders. U-förmig mit Auflagepunkten vorne und hinten:



Die Schrauben habe ich bislang per Hand mit dem 5mm Innensechskant angezogen. Aber natürlich nicht endlos festgeknallt, sondern "handfest".


----------



## spider1750 (4. Februar 2021)

Hm, schwierig zu sagen warum die Streben verbogen sind. Ich habe meine Carbonstreben mit Drehmoment angezogen. Mit der Hand hatte ich sie viel zu locker gehabt obwohl ich dachte es sei fest. Beim Fahren knackte es immer wieder. Jetzt ist das weg. Vielleicht solltest du doch beim Hersteller mal nachfragen, weil normal scheint das nicht zu sein und ich denke wenn sich der Sattel beim Fahren nicht verschiebt oder Geräusche machte war er wohl auch fest genug montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mgru (4. Februar 2021)

Dann frage ich einfach mal beim Hersteller nach 
@Ergon_Bike - was meint ihr zu meiner Frage in Post #89?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (9. Februar 2021)

mgru schrieb:


> Gesagt, getan. Schnell umgebaut vom Hardtail auf's Fully. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Streben am Sattel sich beidseitig gebogen haben:
> 
> Frage: ist das normal? Kann ich so gefahrlos weiter fahren?



Hallo...und bitte entschuldigt meine späte Rückmeldung. Leider habe ich die Benachrichtigung scheinbar überlesen. 😞

Zu Deiner Frage, @mgru

*Der Sattel scheint irreparabel defekt! Den Sattel also auf gar keinen Fall weiter benutzen, da sonst schwerste Verletzungen beim Sturz oä. provoziert werden!*

Hier auf dem Foto sind scheinbar Ermüdungserscheinungen im Strebenmaterial erkennbar (siehe Pfeilmarkierungen). So sieht das zumindest für mich aus. Daher...direkt demontieren bitte!





Wie es zu diesem Schaden kommen konnte?

Ich schließe ganz klar auf falsche Montage gepaart mit Gewicht und Hebelwirkung in Kompressionszonen während des Radelns. Du hast den Sattel über die STOP Markierung hinaus positioniert und verschraubt. Durch den damit verbundenen, viel zu großen Nachsitz hat auf das Sattelheck eine zu große Kraft gewirkt, welche zum Verbiegen der Rails führte.

Zudem wirkt es darüberhinaus so, als hättest Du den Sattel mit viel zu hohem Drehmoment montiert und die Hohlstreben dadurch in ihrer Form beeinträchtigt. 🤔


----------



## mgru (10. Februar 2021)

Hallo @Ergon_Bike,

danke für die Antwort. Ich werde meinen Sattel entsorgen, mir einen neuen besorgen und das unter Lehrgeld ausbuchen. Doch welcher Sattel ist für mich empfehlenswert?

Ich habe nochmal alle Anleitungen im Produkt- und Servicebereich auf der Website durchgeschaut. Ich finde keine Angaben zu richtigen Drehmomenten, max. Fahrergewicht oder nutzbarer Länge des Klemmbereichs. Ich werde weder an meinem Gewicht (110kg fahrfertig), an meinem Fahrstil (lange Touren mit Endurosektionen) noch am erforderlichen Nachsitz (relativ gross, 1,94m + Sitzriese) ändern können, deswegen bin ich jetzt sehr unschlüssig welchen Sattel ich kaufen soll.

Das was ich ändern kann ist das Drehmoment und das Rad (das neue Rad ist kein Hardtail mehr, so dass hinten vielleicht weniger Schläge / Kompressionen durchdringen).


----------



## spider1750 (10. Februar 2021)

Der Klemmbereich ist auf der Sattelstrebe drauf. Sieht man auch auf dem Foto, dass am Schluß Stop steht. Bei anderen steht Max drauf oder die Zentimeter Angabe hört dann auf.
Das Drehmoment müßte auf der Sattelstütze stehen mit wieviel Nm die Schrauben am Kopf der Sattelstütze angezogen werden dürfen. 
Das zulässige Fahrergewicht für den Sattel sollte eigentlich auf der Herstellerseite beim Sattel stehen. Habe ich aber bisher nur bei den Leichtbauteilen aus Carbon z.B. gesehen. Das steht dann häufig bis 85 oder 90Kg zulässig. Da wiegt dann aber der Sattel auch nur um die 100gr.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (10. Februar 2021)

Versuch Dich mal bei einem adäquaten Händler vor Ort zu beraten. Erfahrungen zeigen, dass dies auf die Entfernung (gerade was Marginal-Einstellungen angeht) zumeist schwierig ist.

Gerne versuche ich Dir dennoch aus der Ferne mit Rat und Tat zur Seite zu stehen.



mgru schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal alle Anleitungen im Produkt- und Servicebereich auf der Website durchgeschaut. Ich finde keine Angaben zu richtigen Drehmomenten, max. Fahrergewicht oder nutzbarer Länge des Klemmbereichs.


Hier in dieser Anleitung – die übrigens auf der Ergon Webseite im Servicebereich (Etwa mittig in der Rubrik _Downloads_ zu finden.) sollte alles sehr einfach und dennoch präzise erklärt sein.




spider1750 schrieb:


> Das zulässige Fahrergewicht für den Sattel sollte eigentlich auf der Herstellerseite beim Sattel stehen. Habe ich aber bisher nur bei den Leichtbauteilen aus Carbon z.B. gesehen. Das steht dann häufig bis 85 oder 90Kg zulässig.



Wir geben keine Maximalgewichte an, sondern kommunizieren das Systemgewicht mit 100kg, ab dem die Performance unserer Produkte und der verwendeten Materialien abnimmt, desto höher das Systemgewicht ist.


----------



## mgru (10. Februar 2021)

Danke für Erläuterungen.



Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Wir geben keine Maximalgewichte an, sondern kommunizieren das Systemgewicht mit 100kg, ab dem die Performance unserer Produkte und der verwendeten Materialien abnimmt, desto höher das Systemgewicht ist.



Schliesst das Wort "Systemgewicht" das Gewicht des Rades mit ein?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (10. Februar 2021)

Prinzipiell ja.

Dass der oben gezeigte Sattel an seiner Belastungsgrenze ist, kann man man gut hier sehen:





Also am besten bei Deinem Gewicht alles auf das nötigste reduzieren. Wieviel h der Sattel auf dem Buckel? 🤔


----------



## mgru (10. Februar 2021)

Also ein Systemgewicht von 100 kg lässt knapp 86kg für den Fahrer mit Kleidung und Gepäck übrig. Mit einem E-Bike wäre das dann noch krasser. Dann brauche ich und einen Haufen anderer Menschen keine Ergon-Produkte mehr kaufen (was ich sehr schade finde).

Der Sattel wurde geschätzt 250-300 Stunden gefahren. Ich werde mir jetzt ein belastbareres Modell kaufen müssen und den knapp 100€ teuren Ergonsattel auf den Müll schmeissen nach gut 6 Monaten, weil das ja klar ein Montagefehler war. Fühlt sich irgendwie nicht gut an. Aber das Leben geht weiter.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (11. Februar 2021)

Ich glaube, ich habe mich vielleicht missverständlich ausgedrückt. Wir empfehlen nicht, dass unsere Produkte nicht zugelassen sind oberhalb von 100kg. Wir kommunizieren, dass die Materialien mit steigendem Gewicht ihre Performance peu à peu einbüßen.

Nmd sagt, dass Du den Sattel nicht hättest Fahren können. Ich habe schon mit wesentlich mehr Gewicht (bei Alpenquerungen oder mehrtägigen Touren mit schwerem Gepäck) unsere Sättel verwendet und sie sahen danach nicht so aus wie der Deine oben.

Schade, dass die Kunden erst im Nachhinein den Kontakt suchen. Gerade insofern man sich bzgl. der Montage, Ausrichtung und/oder Handhabung im Vorfeld nach dem Kauf nicht sicher ist. Obwohl meist alles in den Anleitungen systematisch aufgeführt ist. Extra schade, dass Du dennoch als Kunde diese Erfahrung gemacht hast.

Alles Gute und bleib gesund.


----------



## Roman441 (20. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
Ich habe mit vor genau einem Jahr einen SM Comp Men in Größe M\L gekauft. War auch sehr zufrieden mit bisher. Seit ein paar Ausfahrten habe ich aber das Problem meine richtige Sitzposition darauf zu finden. Also habe ich mich der Thematik Sattel nochmal angenommen. Sitzhöhe und Sattelausrichtung überprüft, passt. Sitzknochen Abstand überprüft, immer noch 14 cm. Dann habe ich die tatsächliche Sattelbreite mal gemessen, 152,7 mm an der breitesten Stelle. Laut Internetseite sollte er aber in M\L 160mm haben. Sind die Toleranzen da so groß? Kann so ein Sattel am Breite verlieren innerhalb eines Jahres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spider1750 (20. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
die Breite ist schon richtig. 
Ich habe mir mal die Seiten angeschaut. Da steht nicht, dass der Sattel 160mm Breite hat, sondern der Sitzknochenabstand.
Beim SM Enduro Comp Men ist der Sitzknochenabstand:
S/M: 9-12cm
M/L: 12-16cm
Breite Sattel:
S/M: 135mm
M/L: 148mm

Steht z.B. hier:








						Ergon SM Comp Men Herrensattel
					

MTB-Sattel mit Komfort-Plus für Männer: der SM Comp Men Sattel von Ergon Die neuen SM Men Sättel sind speziell an die Gegebenheiten der männlichen Anatomie angepasst und für die Besonderheiten auf dem Mountainbike optimiert. Das interdisziplinäre Ent




					www.bike-components.de
				








						Produkte · Ergon Bike
					

Ergonomic products for cyclists.




					www.ergonbike.com


----------



## Roman441 (20. Mai 2021)

https://www.ergonbike.com/de/product-details.html?a=saettel&anr=44001001&s=smmtb 
Hier steht eindeutig eine außen Breite von 160mm.
Und diese hat mein Sattel nach einem Jahr nicht. Kann aber nicht sagen ob er die beim Neukauf hatte.


----------



## spider1750 (20. Mai 2021)

Tatsächlich. Hm, vielleicht kann Ergon_Bike was dazu sagen, ob die Angaben richtig sind. 
Naja, ich verstehe dich, wer mißt schon beim Neukauf den Sattel nach. Oft macht man sowas erst, wenn man Probleme feststellt.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (31. Mai 2021)

Danke für den Hinweis, @Roman441 .  👍 

In der Tat ist beim SM Sport Men die falsche tatsächliche Sattelbreite angegeben. Ich habe die Info an unser Webseiten-Team weitergeleitet.

LG, Niels


----------



## hellmichel (4. Juni 2021)

Ich möchte einen anderen Sattel an mein neues HT. Ich fahre so ca. 3 x die Woche Touren mit 25-50km. Hauptsächlich Forststraßen und ab und an mal nen einfachen Trail runter. Sitzknochenabstand ist ca. 11,5 cm. Ich dachte nun an den Ergon SM Sport Men in S/M? Oder doch eher einen anderen Ergon Sattel. Probleme mit dem Original Sattel habe ich das mir nach 2h der Hintern weh macht.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo und erst einmal Danke für Dein Interesse an unseren Produkten, @hellmichel . 👍

Die SM Serie geht schon ich die richtige Richtung. Die Empfehlung wäre unabhängig auch von mir gekommen.
Alternativ kannst Du es auch mit der komfortableren SMC Serie – auch weil weicher gedämpft ua. durch Gel Einlagen – versuchen.

Sollten sich dazu noch detailliere Fragen einstellen, stehe ich Dir gerne zur Verfügung.

LG, Niels


----------



## hellmichel (7. Juni 2021)

@Ergon_Bike vielen Dank. Ich habe eben den Ergon SM Sport Men in Größe S/M bei Bike Discount bestellt. Da ist er seit heute wieder Lieferbar. Ich werde berichten, wie ich damit zurecht komme.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. Juni 2021)

Danke Dir @hellmichel ...auch für die Verfügbarkeitsinfo. 😉


----------



## hellmichel (2. Juli 2021)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hallo und erst einmal Danke für Dein Interesse an unseren Produkten, @hellmichel . 👍
> 
> Die SM Serie geht schon ich die richtige Richtung. Die Empfehlung wäre unabhängig auch von mir gekommen.
> Alternativ kannst Du es auch mit der komfortableren SMC Serie – auch weil weicher gedämpft ua. durch Gel Einlagen – versuchen.
> ...


Ich werde wohl zur SMC Serie mit Gel greifen. Der Sport Men ging nach zwei Wochen an meinen Vater, bin damit gar nicht klar gekommen. Habe dann Sqlab versucht mit dem 610, 612 und dem 6OX. In 13 und alternativ auch in 14 cm. Die waren noch schlimmer als der Original Sattel. Nun meine Frage, den SMC Gel dann in S/M oder L/M? Beim Händler wurde mein Sitzknochenabstand mit einmal 11cm und einmal 11,5 cm bestimmt. Ist ja irgendwie genau an der Grenze oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (2. Juli 2021)

Hey @hellmichel ,
ja, die Sattelwahl kann mitunter eine langwierige Geschichte werden.



hellmichel schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage, den SMC Gel dann in S/M oder L/M? Beim Händler wurde mein Sitzknochenabstand mit einmal 11cm und einmal 11,5 cm bestimmt. Ist ja irgendwie genau an der Grenze oder?


...und für Menschen genau auf dieser Grenze liegend (±1cm) empfehlen wir im Allgemeinen die M/L Größe für den Wunsch nach mehr Komfort – wobei man schauen muss, dass die Innenschenkel genug Platz haben – und die kleinere S/M Größe für ein schnelleres On/Off also bei sportlicherer Ausrichtung.

LG, Niels


----------



## Martin87LE (12. Juli 2021)

Hallo @Ergon_Bike ,
ich hab mir auch letztes Jahr ein SM Pro Men in M/L ans Hardtail geschraubt.
Ich bin zwar nur paar hundert km gefahren, aber mich plagen immer mal wieder Sitzbeschwerden am linken Sitzhöcker/ Oberschenkenlansatz. Egal ob mit oder ohne Bib. Reibstellen sind keine zu sehen.
Mein SKA liegt bei 11,5cm (Messpappe zu Haus) bzw. 12cm (Messhocker bei einem großen Fahrrrad Discount)
Auf dem Gravel fahr ich ein Model von Terry in S/M ohne Beschwerden. Da hab ich auch knapp 8cm Sattelüberhöhung- Am HT sind es knapp 4cm Überhöhung. 
Für mehr Comfort hatte ich mich damals für den breiteren Sattel entschieden...

Die Neigung habe ich beide auf 0 grad mit der Schablone aus der Fitting Box eingestellt.

Eventuell mal etwas kippen oder könnte es auch der Sitzhöhe oder doch an der Breite liegen?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (13. Juli 2021)

Martin87LE schrieb:


> (...) Eventuell mal etwas kippen oder könnte es auch der Sitzhöhe oder doch an der Breite liegen?



Das würde ich persönlich auch vorschlagen.

Derzeitige Ausgangsposition markieren/merken und sowohl ein wenig mehr Vorneigung (und ggf Vor- oder Nachsitz entsprechend anpassen.

Also Scheuer- oder Reibstellen gibt es keine, oder?


----------



## pytek (8. September 2021)

Kann mir mal einer sagen, was für ein Sattel das ist?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (8. September 2021)

Das ist das SM Enduro Team Modell, @pytek .
Den gibt es leider so nicht im Aftermarket für Endkunden zu kaufen.

LG, Niels


----------



## pytek (8. September 2021)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Das ist das SM Enduro Team Modell, @pytek .
> Den gibt es leider so nicht im Aftermarket für Endkunden zu kaufen.
> 
> LG, Niels


Na toll. 😯😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (9. September 2021)

Vielleicht in der Zukunft. ☝️
Die Entscheidung ist noch nicht schlussendlich gefallen, aber wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## aricia (18. September 2021)

@Ergon_Bike Welcher Sattel ist bequemer (Härtegrad) - der Ergon SR Sport Gel Women oder Ergon SR Pro Women?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (20. September 2021)

aricia schrieb:


> Welcher Sattel ist bequemer (Härtegrad) - der Ergon SR Sport Gel Women


Der Ergon SR Sport Gel Women ist weicher gedämpft – auch bezgl. der Gel Einlagen.



aricia schrieb:


> oder Ergon SR Pro Women?


Der Ergon SR Pro Women setzt anstatt der Gel Einlagen auf OrthoCell, einem EVAC Schaum der hinsichtlich der Rückstellkräfte definierter ist.

Ich hoffe das konnte Deine Fragen beantworten, @aricia .

LG, Niels


----------



## Martin_19 (2. Oktober 2021)

Moin, 
Ich muss leider hier auch einmal um Rat bitten. 
Als Neueinsteiger im MTB Bereich, hatte ich mir einen recht komfortablen Ergon ST Man Gel Sattel in S/M gekauft, mit dem hab ich jetzt die ersten 500km runter und ich wollte mal etwas anderes probieren, der Sattel ist nicht so optimal fürs Biken im Gelände. 

Die wahl fiel auf den SMC Sport Gel, da beide aus dem selben Hause kommen, dachte ich S/M wird schon passen. 
Leider merkte ich beim drauf setzen das ich immer seitlich vom Sattel rutsche, ein Knochen bleibt oben und der andere rutsch runter. 
Gefühlt kann ich nicht ordentliche drauf sitzen, ist das normal oder ist der Sattel einfach zu schmal? 
Gefühlt ist die Haut vom Gesäß auf dem Sattel und die Knochen gleiten/gnipschen immer hin und her, schwer zu beschreiben. 

Ich bin 175cm groß, wiege 72kg und habe an sich ein recht knochiges Gesäß mit schmalem Becken. 
Grob gemessener Knochenabstand ist 11-12cm. 
Würde mir die M/L entgegen kommen oder sollte ich ein anderes Modell bevorzugen? 
Fahrprofil: Täglich 4Km zur Arbeit, am Wochenende 15-40km mit leichten Trail Passagen, vieles aber auch onroad. 

Liebe Grüße
Martin


----------



## Ergon_Bike (4. Oktober 2021)

Martin_19 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich muss leider hier auch einmal um Rat bitten.


Moin Moin, Martin.
Danke für Dein Interesse an unseren Produkten.
Gerne stehe ich Dir für Deine offenen Fragen zur Seite.




Martin_19 schrieb:


> Als Neueinsteiger im MTB Bereich, hatte ich mir einen recht komfortablen Ergon ST Man Gel Sattel in S/M gekauft, mit dem hab ich jetzt die ersten 500km runter und ich wollte mal etwas anderes probieren, der Sattel ist nicht so optimal fürs Biken im Gelände.


Der ST Core ist *nicht* für den Bereich MTB (Mountainbike) konzipiert und ausgerichtet, sondern es handelt sich bei allen Sätteln mit dem Zusatz ST folgen unserer Nomenklaturregel, wobei ...

– der *erste* Buchstabe die Produktkategorie bestimmt (*S *= Saddle/Sattel) und...
– der *zweite* Buchstabe den Einsatzbereich bestimmt (*T* = Trekking/Touring).




Martin_19 schrieb:


> Die wahl fiel auf den SMC Sport Gel, da beide aus dem selben Hause kommen, dachte ich S/M wird schon passen.
> Leider merkte ich beim drauf setzen das ich immer seitlich vom Sattel rutsche, ein Knochen bleibt oben und der andere rutsch runter.


Der *SMC Sport Gel Men* ist die wesentlich bessere Wahl für Deine Anforderungen.
In punkto Größe *–* Hier habe ich den S/M, also die schmale Small/Medium Variante verlinkt *–* muss ich Dir die Frage stellen, ob Du Deine Sitzknochen gemessen hast bzw vermessen lassen hast? Es klingt für mich, als sei der S/M für Dich zu schmal.




Martin_19 schrieb:


> Gefühlt kann ich nicht ordentliche drauf sitzen, ist das normal oder ist der Sattel einfach zu schmal?
> Gefühlt ist die Haut vom Gesäß auf dem Sattel und die Knochen gleiten/gnipschen immer hin und her, schwer zu beschreiben.


(siehe oben)




Martin_19 schrieb:


> Ich bin 175cm groß, wiege 72kg und habe an sich ein recht knochiges Gesäß mit schmalem Becken.
> Grob gemessener Knochenabstand ist 11-12cm.


Hmm, "grob gemessen" klingt suboptimal.
Am Besten die *Händlersuche* auf unserer Webseite besuchen und dort sich einen lokalen Händler bei Dir um die Ecke suchen und exakt messen. Alternativ kannst Du auch den Sitzknochenabstand durch unsere *Saddle App* bestimmen lassen.

Das wären erst einmal meine Ansätze dazu.
Ich hoffe meine Ausführungen helfen Dir bei der Lösung.
Sollte es noch offene Fragen geben, meld Dich einfach dazu nochmal.

LG, Niels


----------



## spider1750 (2. Januar 2022)

@Ergon_Bike : Hallo, ist die Entscheidung schon gefallen, ob das SM Enduro Team Model mit den weißen Ergon Schriftzug an der Seite und den Oil Slick Rails (ich glaube die sind sogar aus Titan bei dem Model) auch für Endkunden zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (10. Januar 2022)

Moin @spider1750 ,
nicht dass ich wüsste. Ich höre gerne noch einmal nach.

LG, Niels


----------



## spider1750 (10. Januar 2022)

Super, danke.
Ich habe mir jetzt den Enduro in Oil Slick gekauft. Mal schauen wie der so ist. Er paßt halt optisch gut zum Rad da ich auch die Ergon Griffe in Oil Slick habe und lockert die Optik des Rades etwas auf. Aber letztendlich ist natürlich entscheidend, dass er zum Hintern paßt 
Das Rad soll ja auch gefahren werden ;-)


----------



## RoboCop3011 (11. Februar 2022)

Frage zur den SMC serie,
Wie haltbar sind die Gel einlage? hab in die vergangenheit slechte erfahrungen mit Gel sattel, sicher wenn mann irgendwo ein Crash auf Steinen ins bikepark hatt. Weitere frage ist; ist die 'normale' SMC Men oder die SMC Core Men weicher?

Problembeschreibung: Man, 11,8mm Sitzknochen Abstand, Hartere sattel (Bontrager Arvada 138mm) geben mir ein Hinten das ganz weh tut. Altes (etwas 2005) sattle ist viel, viel weicher und prima, nur gibt es mir auf hoch Fahrten Taubheitsgefühle (sattel hatt kein Kanal und steht flach/bisschen nach vorne).  Fahre 1 bis 3 mall in die woche 3 studen, oft die beide wochenende tagen.

Hab die Neigung zum SMC in M/L weil ich Komfort suche und relativ gerade sitze.

Höre gerne deine ideeën @Ergon_Bike


----------



## Ergon_Bike (12. Februar 2022)

Moin @RoboCop3011 ,
erst einmal Danke für Deine Anfrage und Dein Interesse an unserer SMC Sattelserie bzw. den Modellen mit Geleinlage.

Dazu hättest Du besser ein neues Thema eröffnet, denn in diesem Thread geht es um die SM Sattelserie. 😉
Zu den Gel Einlagen speziell ist zu sagen, dass wir über die Jahre keinerlei Rückläufer diesbezgl. zu beklagen haben, was deutlich positives Bild zum einen hinsichtlich der Konstruktion und Verarbeitung zeichnet – als auch ein Beispiel dafür ist, wie belastbar und langlebig die Gel Einlagen sind.

Sicherlich sollte man an dieser Stelle immer betonen, dass äußere Einflüsse hier gewichtig werden können, insbesondere, wenn das Rad zB. 24/7 der Witterung und Temperaturunterschieden ausgesetzt ist und zusätzlich noch übermäßiger UV-Einstrahlung ausgesetzt ist.

Nun zu Deinen Fragen im Einzelnen:


RoboCop3011 schrieb:


> Wie haltbar sind die Gel einlage? hab in die vergangenheit slechte erfahrungen mit Gel sattel, sicher wenn mann irgendwo ein Crash auf Steinen ins bikepark hatt.


Ich weiß nicht, ob ich Dich richtig verstehe, denn wenn ein Mikrofaser-Obermaterial in einem Bikepark-Steinfeld mit der Oberfläche unglücklich auf spitzen Steinen landet, dann halten das sicherlich Downhillsättel bedingt aus. Selbst Cordura- oder Kevlar-Oberflächen haben in der Vergangenheit hier leiden müssen. Beide Materialien bringen zwar hohe Belastbarkeit mit, aber dies wirkt sich auch auf weniger belastbare Materialien in ihrer unmittelbaren Umgebung aus, wie zB. das Material von Hosen, Shorts oder Trikots.




RoboCop3011 schrieb:


> Weitere frage ist; ist die 'normale' SMC Men oder die SMC Core Men weicher?


"Weicher" ist ein dehnbarer Begriff und ich würde an dieser Stelle sicherlich die bessere Dämpfung der SMC Core Serie herausstellen wollen, aber darüber hinaus bietet das Core Konzept noch weiteren Mehrwert für den/die Benutzer/in. 👍




RoboCop3011 schrieb:


> Problembeschreibung: Man, 11,8mm Sitzknochen Abstand, (...)


Das deutet auf die S/M Größe hin, aber wir empfehlen auch – wenn man sich ±1cm vom Größentrenner (hier 12cm) wiederfindet – die breitere M/L Größe – vorausgesetzt diese erzeugt anatomisch keine Wundstellen an den Innenschenkeln. Das muss eine Probe beim lokalen Ergon-Händler zeigen.




RoboCop3011 schrieb:


> Hartere sattel (Bontrager Arvada 138mm) geben mir ein Hinten das ganz weh tut. Altes (etwas 2005) sattle ist viel, viel weicher und prima, nur gibt es mir auf hoch Fahrten Taubheitsgefühle (sattel hatt kein Kanal und steht flach/bisschen nach vorne).  Fahre 1 bis 3 mall in die woche 3 studen, oft die beide wochenende tagen.


Die beschriebenen Beschwerden können sich auch auf eine Sattelfehlstellung zurückführen lassen. Schick mir dazu bitte gerne – *per PN* – Fotos von Deinem Rad/Setup (möglichst seitlich aufgenommen, damit man Dinge wie Reach, Sattelvor-/nachsitz bzw. Sattelvor-/nachneigung (Winkel) erkennen zu können.




RoboCop3011 schrieb:


> Hab die Neigung zum SMC in M/L weil ich Komfort suche und relativ gerade sitze.


Siehe oben bzgl. Innenschenkel...

Ich hoffe, die obigen Ausführungen erläutern Dir die Hintergründe und machen die Sicht auf die Dinge ein wenig klarer.
Insofern noch Fragen bestehen/aufkommen stehen wir Dir immer gerne zur Verfügung.

LG & schönes Wochenende, Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aricia (21. März 2022)

@Ergon_Bike nur ein Vorschlag: Könntet Ihr den SR Sport Gel Women zusätzlich als "SRC" - also Comfort - auf den Markt bringen?


----------



## Hille2001 (5. April 2022)

@Ergon_Bike

ich muß euch mal fragen da ich mit dem MTB Sattel sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe wie es bei der SR Serie aussieht.

was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden?






						Produkte · Ergon Bike
					

Ergonomic products for cyclists.




					www.ergonbike.com
				









						Produkte · Ergon Bike
					

Ergonomic products for cyclists.




					www.ergonbike.com
				




ist der Allroad ein Update des SR Pro ?
welcher ist komfortabler?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (8. April 2022)

aricia schrieb:


> Könntet Ihr den SR Sport Gel Women zusätzlich als "SRC" - also Comfort - auf den Markt bringen?


Das gebe auf jeden Fall mal so weiter. Danke für die Idee. ✌️



Hille2001 schrieb:


> @Ergon_Bike
> 
> ich muß euch mal fragen da ich mit dem MTB Sattel sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe wie es bei der SR Serie aussieht.
> 
> ...


Wo die SR Serie sportlicher ausgerichtet ist, kommt die Allroad Core Serie komfortabler ausgerichtet daher.

Der SR Allroad bietet dank neuer Ergon Core HD Technologie höhere, bessere Dämpfung und ist – wie schon gesagt – somit auf den Komfort-Rennradfahrer ausgerichtet.

Ich hoffe das beantwortet Deine Fragen. Oder bestehen noch Ungereimtheiten?

LG, Niels


----------



## dotzball42 (26. April 2022)

Hallo @Ergon_Bike,
ich fahre ein Liteville 301 mit SQLab 611 Sattel. Jedes Mal wenn ich fahre (>10km / 1h) bekomme ich schmerzende Sitzknochen. Probleme im Dammbereich/Genitalien habe ich damit KEINE.
Deshalb würde ich gerne einen Sattel von Euch kaufen.

Meine Nutzung: 
Enduro, gerne schnell auf dem Trail. Sitzstrecken sind bergauf und Anbindung zum Trail. Touren im flachen / mit langer "Sitzzeit" finde ich doof/langweilig. Wegen fehlender Zeit und Familie fahre ich etwa 0-4 mal im Monat.
Gepolsterte Unterhose mit weiter Short/Hose.
Mein Sitzknochenabstand sind ~11,5cm.
Größe: 172cm
Gewicht: ~60kg

Von den Produktbeschreibungen (und der Farbauswahl) her hätte ich gerne den SM Pro Men black/red genommen.

Laut Konfigurator auf Eurer Homepage werden mir folgende Sättel vorgeschlagen (Angabe "[x] Druckempfindlichkeit Gesäß, bis 4x im Monat"):

SM Sport Men S/M
SM Enduro Men S/M
SM Comp Men S/M
SM Enduro Comp Men
Wenn ich die Angabe der Nutzung im Konfiguration von "bis 4x/Monat" auf "täglich" umstelle bekomme ich:

SM Pro Men S/M
SM Enduro Pro Titanium Men S/M
SM Comp Men S/M
SM Enduro Comp Men S/M
Im Thread zum SM Enduro ist die Aussage: 
Wenn man Rennen fährt und/oder das Gesäß hart im nehmen ist, dann sollte/kann es der SM Enduro sein ansonsten der SM Men (ohne Pro?). 
Trotzdem wird mir der Sattel auch bei "bis 4x/Monat" und Druckempfindlichkeit im Konfigurator vorgeschlagen.

Durch die verschiedenen Vorschläge vom Konfigurator und die Aussage im SM Enduro Thread bin ich jetzt total verwirrt.

Taugt der SM Pro Men für mich oder ist der "zu hart" und man muss ihn öfters fahren und sich dran gewöhnen?

Und zur Größe:
Ursprünglich hatte ich den SQLab in 13cm, damit hatte ich das Gefühl rechts und links auf der Kante zu sitzen. Mit 14cm breitem Sattel ist das weg, aber es kommen halt irgendwann die (Sitz-)Schmerzen an den Knochen.
Welche Größe soll ich bei Eurem Sattel nehmen? S/M oder M/L?

Danke!

Achim


----------



## Ergon_Bike (26. April 2022)

Moin Achin, und Danke für Deine Anfrage. 👍



dotzball42 schrieb:


> Hallo @Ergon_Bike,
> ich fahre ein Liteville 301 mit SQLab 611 Sattel. Jedes Mal wenn ich fahre (>10km / 1h) bekomme ich schmerzende Sitzknochen. (...)
> 
> Meine Nutzung:
> ...


Gute Entscheidung für die angegebenen Kriterien. Den fahre ich selbst auch und kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen. Ich möchte allerdings anmerken, dass ich mit Polsterhose fahre.




dotzball42 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Angabe der Nutzung im Konfiguration von "bis 4x/Monat" auf "täglich" umstelle bekomme ich:
> 
> SM Pro Men S/M
> SM Enduro Pro Titanium Men S/M
> ...


Das kann ich verstehen. Zu den Einstellmöglichkeiten bzw den unterschiedlichen Ausgaben des Konfigurators: Im Konfigurator lässt sich nur schwierig individuell beraten, aber bei GelegenheitsfahrerInnen würde die Empfehlung teurer Produkte ggf auf Unverständnis treffen. Das wäre zumindest mein Erklärungsversuch.



dotzball42 schrieb:


> Taugt der SM Pro Men für mich oder ist der "zu hart" und man muss ihn öfters fahren und sich dran gewöhnen? (...)
> 
> Und zur Größe:
> Ursprünglich hatte ich den SQLab in 13cm, damit hatte ich das Gefühl rechts und links auf der Kante zu sitzen. (...)
> ...


Also ich nutze ihn wie gesagt selbst seit Prototypen-Stadium und bin vollends zufrieden damit. (...)

Dieses "seitlich von den Kanten zu rutschen" hatte ich beim SM Enduro, daher fahre ich diesen in der größeren beider Größen (M/L). (...)

Bei 11,5cm SKA – also ±1cm vom "Größentrenner" empfehlen wir prinzipiell beide Größen. Die schmale Größe für den sportiven Approach und die breite für einen komfortablen Approach.

Abschließend eine Bitte. Kannst Du ein möglichst waagerecht aufgenommenes Foto von der Seite deines Rades posten, damit man die Sattelausrichtung genau erkennen kann (Vor/Nachneigung & Vor/Nachsitz).

LG, Niels


----------



## dotzball42 (28. April 2022)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Das kann ich verstehen. Zu den Einstellmöglichkeiten bzw den unterschiedlichen Ausgaben des Konfigurators: Im Konfigurator lässt sich nur schwierig individuell beraten, aber bei GelegenheitsfahrerInnen würde die Empfehlung teurer Produkte ggf auf Unverständnis treffen. Das wäre zumindest mein Erklärungsversuch.


Ok, der Preis.



Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Dieses "seitlich von den Kanten zu rutschen" hatte ich beim SM Enduro, daher fahre ich diesen in der größeren beider Größen (M/L). (...)
> 
> Bei 11,5cm SKA – also ±1cm vom "Größentrenner" empfehlen wir prinzipiell beide Größen. Die schmale Größe für den sportiven Approach und die breite für einen komfortablen Approach.


Was ist den ein "sportiven Approach"?
Ich möchte keine schmerzenden Knochen haben, wie wahrscheinlich die wenigsten...

Eigentlich würde ich zum S/M tendieren: 

SKA kleiner 12cm
ich möchte keinen zu breiten Sattel bei dem ich dann seitlich "schleife"
Andererseits möchte ich aber nicht wieder "auf der Kante" sitzen.




Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Abschließend eine Bitte. Kannst Du ein möglichst waagerecht aufgenommenes Foto von der Seite deines Rades posten, damit man die Sattelausrichtung genau erkennen kann (Vor/Nachneigung & Vor/Nachsitz).
> 
> LG, Niels


Hier ein aktuelles Bild:



Kannst Du hier ein Problem erkenne?

Danke!


----------



## spider1750 (28. April 2022)

Mir kommt es so vor, als wenn der Sattel etwas nach hinten geneigt ist. Dadurch nimmst du vielleicht die Belastung an den Armen raus hast aber dafür mehr Druck auf den Sitzknochen. Wenn du den Sattel etwas nach vorne neigst, könnte dies den Druck von den Sitzknochen nehmen. 
Ich denke er meint mit "sportiven Approach" wie du auf dem Sattel bzw. Rad sitzt. Also eher aufrecht oder gestreckter. Wenn du gestreckter sitzt, dann kann der Sattel schmäler sein.
Ich habe leider auch das Problem, dass ich bei aufrechtere Sitzposition und einen Sattel der relativ harte Außenkanten hat wenig Spielraum habe bevor dieses Gefühl kommt die Sitzknochen rutschen neben den Sattel. Bei Sätteln die eher so schräg / rund / abgeflacht zu den Kanten auslaufen ist das Gefühl nicht da, weil der Sitzknochen dann immer noch Halt hat, halt an der Schräge vom Sattel.
Leider kann ich auch keinen breiteren Sattel wählen, da ich dann beim Treten am Sattel im hinteren Bereich schleife oder anstoße und das ist unangenehm. 
Aber manchmal ist es auch einfach nur Kopfsache und man achtet sehr darauf ob der Sitzknochen vom Sattel rutscht oder nicht und macht dann auch vielleicht bewußt komische Bewegungen um das zu Testen. Eigentlich muß man länger mit dem Sattel fahren, damit der Kopf nicht mehr nachdenkt ob er paßt oder nicht.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (30. April 2022)

Danke für Deine Mithilfe, @spider1750 , denn genau das ist auch meine Empfehlung zum geposteten Foto und der Sattelneigung.



dotzball42 schrieb:


> Was ist den ein "sportiven Approach"?


Damit ist zB gemeint schneller vom und auf den Sattel zu kommen, zB wenn man einen sportiv agilen Fahrstil hat oder Rennen fährt.



dotzball42 schrieb:


> Ich möchte keine schmerzenden Knochen haben, wie wahrscheinlich die wenigsten...
> 
> Eigentlich würde ich zum S/M tendieren:
> 
> ...


Wahrscheinlich wirst Du dann nicht um einen Test herumkommen, denn beides – also sowohl das „seitliche Schleifen“ der Innenschenkel bei der M/L Version als auch das „auf der Kante sitzen“ bei der S/M Version – könnte der Fall sein. Leider ist das bei einer Online-Beratung nur schwer zu eruieren aus der Ferne. 🔮



dotzball42 schrieb:


> Hier ein aktuelles Bild:
> Anhang anzeigen 1467378
> 
> Kannst Du hier ein Problem erkenne?


Beim ersten Blick würde ich sagen, dass der Sattel etwas zu waagerecht justiert wirkt. Damit meine ich insbesondere den nicht berücksichtigten Negativfederweg (SAG). Denn wenn man dein Gewicht + Ausrüstung dazuaddiert, kippt der Sattel weiter nach hinten, was zu Druck im Dammbereich führen könnte. Zumindest ist das mein erster Eindruck aus der Ferne.


----------



## dotzball42 (30. April 2022)

Danke Euch beiden für Eure Antworten!

Stimmt, ich habe den Sattel vorne grenzwertig nach oben eingestellt. Ich dachte dadurch werden die Sitzknochen eher entlastet. Und im Dammbereich habe ich wie gesagt KEINE Probleme.

@Ergon_Bike / Niels
Ist der SM Pro Men nicht zu hart für mich als (eher) Gelegenheitsfahrer? Dann nehme ich den nämlich. 
Oder sollte ich lieber die Finger davon lassen (wie z.B. vom SM Enduro) weil er zu hart ist.

Wegen der Breite werde ich wahrscheinlich den S/M als erstes ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (3. Mai 2022)

Als Gelegenheitsbiker würde eher den Ergon SMC mit Gelpads nehmen.
Der Pro Men ist von der Härte eher was für gestandene Pro's.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (4. Mai 2022)

Bitte entschuldigt, dass ich jetzt erst antworte. Ich war auf dem Bike Festival in Riva del Garda und hab den Kanal hier nicht im Blick gehabt. Scusa per favore... 😇

Was ich sehr großartig finde, ist der Fakt, dass die Community hier immer zu zielorientierter Hilfe bereit ist.



Dirty Track schrieb:


> Als Gelegenheitsbiker würde eher den Ergon SMC mit Gelpads nehmen.
> Der Pro Men ist von der Härte eher was für gestandene Pro's.


@Dirty Track hat sicherlich vollkommen recht, dass ich zb. als ambitionierter MTB Fahrer selbstverständlich zum SM Pro Men greifen kann, aber als Gelegenheitsfahrer eher zu Gel Inlays oder zu Polsterungen auf Schaum Basis greife.

Danke für Deine Mithilfe. 👍


----------



## dotzball42 (8. Mai 2022)

Alles klar, Danke!

Dann probiere ich den SMC Sport Gel Men in S/M aus


----------



## Ergon_Bike (9. Mai 2022)

Nimm uns beim Feedback dazu gerne mit. 😉


----------



## TobiTheDuck (10. Mai 2022)

Darf ich mich hier einklinken?

Am neuen Trailbike (Orbea Occam) muss ein neuer Sattel her, und ich wollte mal was anderes ausprobieren.
Bisher bin ich gerne Terry-Sättel gefahren, aber teilweise war ich nicht ganz glücklich damit. Das Modell "Fly Arteria Gel Max" hat am Gravelbike sogar bei einer 200km-Tour gut funktioniert, am Fully hab ich ihn mal draufgeschraubt und bin zwei Tage (je 35km/700hm, also nicht besonders viel) damit rumgefahren. Ich hatte Druck auf den Sitzknochen und etwas drumherum, gefühlt eher Richtung Oberschenkelmuskeln/Sattelrand.  Keine wahnsinnigen Schmerzen, aber so dass ich immer wieder auf dem Sattel herumrutschen und die richtige Position suchen wollte.

Ich fahre gerne auch längere Touren und im Juli ist zudem ein Alpencross geplant, deshalb möchte ich jetzt rechtzeitig einen neuen Sattel testen und mich dran gewöhnen.

Sitzknochenabstand 12,5cm, männlich, meistens mit Polsterhose.

Ich denke es kommen in Frage:

- SM Comp: Nur dieser hat diesen Orthocell-Schaum, der als besser als Gel-Polster bezeichnet wird? Könnte es der richtige Sattel sein, auch für längere, mehrtägige Touren? 

- SMC Sport Gel: Momentan tendiere ich zu diesem, bin aber etwas unsicher, nicht dass der zu viel "Sofa" ist, und das Gelpolster nicht so gut wie der Orthocell-Schaum ist. Angabe bei bike-components: "Flexible Seiten verringern Druck auf die Oberschenkelmuskeln" - das könnte ja genau den oben beschriebenen Beschwerden entgegenwirken?

- SMC: Dieser Sattel wird kaum genannt/empfohlen, wie ist dieser einzuordnen? Unterschied zum SMC Sport Gel? Gleich, nur ohne Gelpolster? Irgendwo zwischen SM Comp und SMC Sport Gel?

Klar, am Ende muss ich es ausprobieren, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mit meinen Angaben etwas anfangen und mir etwas Entscheidunghilfe leisten?

Besten Dank schonmal!


----------



## Rockside (11. Mai 2022)

TobiTheDuck schrieb:


> - SMC: ...
> Irgendwo zwischen SM Comp und SMC Sport Gel?


So würde ich auch mal annehmen.

Ich selbst habe den SMC Sport Gel und finde nicht, daß der sich nach Sofa anfühlt, sondern durchaus wie eine definierte Sitzfläche. 
Aber die Gelpads passen sich bei mir an etwaige Ecken und Kanten der Sitzknochen nochmal besser an.
Dafür ist der dann aber auch etwa 40 Gramm schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldenmountains (14. Mai 2022)

@Ergon_Bike 
was ist hinsichtlich Form, Taillierung, Heck, Nase der Unterschied zwischen der
Ergon SM - Reihe und der Ergon SR - Reihe ?

Oder hat jemand mal die beiden Serien (MTB SM/ Road SR) verglichen, ausprobiert?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Rockside (15. Mai 2022)

goldenmountains schrieb:


> was ist hinsichtlich Form, Taillierung, Heck, Nase der Unterschied zwischen der
> Ergon SM - Reihe und der Ergon SR - Reihe ?


?????


----------



## aricia (15. Mai 2022)

goldenmountains schrieb:


> @Ergon_Bike
> was ist hinsichtlich Form, Taillierung, Heck, Nase der Unterschied zwischen der
> Ergon SM - Reihe und der Ergon SR - Reihe ?
> 
> ...


die SR-Reihe sind Rennrad-Sättel und SM-Reihe MTB-Sättel. Hängt halt davon ab, was Du fährst (MTB, Rennrad, Downhill oder nur Waldpisten usw.). Ich persönlich (w) komme mit den SM-Sätteln gar nicht klar. SR Pro Women war mir zu hart. Fahre nun den SR Sport Gel Women, wobei eine SRC-Variante (die es leider noch nicht gibt) der "perfekte" Sattel für mich wäre


----------



## Ergon_Bike (20. Juni 2022)

aricia schrieb:


> SR Pro Women war mir zu hart. Fahre nun den SR Sport Gel Women, wobei eine SRC-Variante (die es leider noch nicht gibt) der "perfekte" Sattel für mich wäre


Ja, leider haben wir zum *SR Allroad Core Serie* noch kein weibliches Pendant herausgebracht.

LG, Niels


----------



## aricia (20. Juni 2022)

Also ich hätte auf jeden Fall Interesse an dem SRC-Women


----------



## chrikoh (8. September 2022)

goldenmountains schrieb:


> @Ergon_Bike
> was ist hinsichtlich Form, Taillierung, Heck, Nase der Unterschied zwischen der
> Ergon SM - Reihe und der Ergon SR - Reihe ?
> 
> ...


wäre für mich auch hilfreich!


----------



## aricia (8. September 2022)

mit dem SM Women bin ich gar nicht klar gekommen. Hinten breit und hochgezogen - das war unangenehm vom Sitzgefühl und hat gerieben. Der SR Pro Women ist schmaler geschnitten. Hatte erst Größe S/M - war zu schmal bzgl Sitzknochenabstand. Fahre jetzt den SR Pro Women in M/L - passt perfekt! Fahre ohne Polster, MTB, derzeit hauptsächlich "Alltags-Rad", um Spritkosten zu sparen, aber auch Urlaub, Stoneman 80 km täglich - alles problemlos. Von der Verarbeitung her sind alle Modelle top! Sättel muss man halt probieren, jeder hat ja eine andere Sitzposition, Anatomie, Fahrstil, Geometrie des Bikes usw.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (12. September 2022)

aricia schrieb:


> die SR-Reihe sind Rennrad-Sättel und SM-Reihe MTB-Sättel.


Das ist erst einmal die Kernaussage an dieser Stelle, aber man kann sicherlich die *SR Serie* auch auf seinem Mountainbike fahren – zB insofern man weniger Dämpfung bevorzugt oder umgekehrt. Dasselbe beschrieb Weltmeisterin Pauline (Ferrand-Prevot) mir gegenüber mal, also dass sie die SR Serie auch auf ihren MTBs fährt.



goldenmountains schrieb:


> @Ergon_Bike
> was ist hinsichtlich Form, Taillierung, Heck, Nase der Unterschied zwischen der
> SM - Reihe und der Ergon SR - Reihe ?



In erster Linie das Padding (Dicke), der Shape ist Y-orientiert ähnlich. Ein Blick auf die Produktseitenbilder verrät dies aber auch (links *SR Pro Carbon Men*/rechts *SM Pro Men*):














goldenmountains schrieb:


> Oder hat jemand mal die beiden Serien (MTB SM/ Road SR) verglichen, ausprobiert?



Ich fahre zum Beispiel auf meinem Allroad Bike eher den *SR Pro Carbon Men* und auf meinem Adventure-Gravel eher den *SM Pro Men*. Passt für mich beides sehr gut.


----------

